# Reigns getting "boring" + "Daniel Bryan" chants & Winning by Count-out



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, looks like the "Yes Movement 2.0" has begun. WWE needs to realize that it's too soon to push Reigns, it would be better to wait until WM 32 and try getting him to get over with the crowd naturally, not by shoving him down our throats.

Also, if they want to make him look strong, why the fuck is he winning by count-out?! fpalm


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Not a good day for Reigns and Vince if he's already getting these reactions.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Look, I fucking hate Reigns, but this argument is silly. Daniel Bryan had a match with Kane on the Raw before Elimination Chamber and the same EXACT thing happened to him when Kane was in control for 90% of the match. Kane and Big Show just completely suck the life out of anything.

Now I will say, Reigns did get mild reactions when he was loading up the Superman punch the first time, he even got a decent amount of boo's. He only got cheered heavily when he teased the table spot, but that's more so because people love tables.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Is this going to be a weekly feature on this site? 

*Roman gets cheered* *See he's over take that IWC * thread made
*Roman gets booed* * Lol, Roman isn't over!* thread made


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Punkholic said:


> Well, looks like the "Yes Movement 2.0" has begun. WWE needs to realize that it's too soon to push Reigns, it would be better to wait until WM 32 and try getting him to get over with the crowd naturally, not by shoving him down our throats.
> 
> Also, if they want to make him look strong, why the fuck is he winning by count-out?! fpalm


There's a small vocal group of nerds/iwc types in the arena tonight no doubt.........the countout win was by knocking big show over the announce table. How did that not make Reigns look strong?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Reigns got a decent return pop and now that shit's dying down. Everyone gets cheered when they come back, even John fucking Cena got a pretty good reaction when he returned in '08.

Back to reality. The guy doesn't have _anything_ that makes him deserving of being #1 and people see through that shit.

At one time, Cena was actually entertaining, he didn't deserve the spot he currently has, but the rapper gimmick was _something_. Roman has nothing of the sort, and don't bring up the fucking Shield OK, he had two other guys carrying his ass and making him look good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Stall_19 said:


> Is this going to be a weekly feature on this site?
> 
> *Roman gets cheered* *See he's over take that IWC * thread made
> *Roman gets booed* * Lol, Roman isn't over!* thread made


*
Yep. It's funny how people's ears only work when he gets a negative reaction









Reigns will be fine. He just got bodied by butthurt smarks tonight. They're shitting on everything. *


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I wonder if DA LOOK has the ANTIDOTE for these chants.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This site will be unbearable once Roman wins the WWE title.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Well, looks like the "Yes Movement 2.0" has begun.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Roman was never over with the crowd. Majority of people find him boring, it's no surprise he got that reaction.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Stall_19 said:


> Is this going to be a weekly feature on this site?
> 
> *Roman gets cheered* *See he's over take that IWC * thread made
> *Roman gets booed* * Lol, Roman isn't over!* thread made


Probably so


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I can't at you guys acting as if a couple guys chanting "Reigns suck" is such a big deal. 

He's still going to get his ME push, he's still going to win the Rumble, he's still going to ME WM.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

I love how everyone is dismissing the chant, so if the smarks weren't there would there be a 'This Is Awesome' chant for that trainwreck of a match?

Reigns cutting pre-taped promos is a dangerous step in the wrong direction, I could barely watch that match. Maybe it was the booking, but it looks terrible when the Big Show pulls out more moves than the guy being pushed.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Really? He's been getting decent pops too.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

JohnCooley said:


> I can't at you guys acting as if a couple guys chanting "Reigns suck" is such a big deal.
> 
> He's still going to get his ME push, he's still going to win the Rumble, he's still going to ME WM.


You shouldn't be surprised...that's how people operate on this board....they use anything to push their little agenda.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

He also got a 'Roman sucks' chant, the just don't care, he's good with the chicks thats fine which will win him the Rumble and get his WM main event.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Booking Reigns with Big Show is stupid, Roman is green as fuck and it will only make matters worse if the opponent cannot carry him.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Molfino said:


> Really? He's been getting decent pops too.


Not really....it was a small group of IWC/Nerd type guys......same little group booed el torito.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Iormungand said:


> I love how everyone is dismissing the chant, so if the smarks weren't there would there be a 'This Is Awesome' chant for that trainwreck of a match?
> 
> Reigns cutting pre-taped promos is a dangerous step in the wrong direction, I could barely watch that match. Maybe it was the booking, but it looks terrible when the Big Show pulls out more moves than the guy being pushed.


*Uh no, it's the Big Show. No one gives a damn about him and the match WAS boring. What do you expect? Booking Reigns to get his ass tossed around the ring for 3 minutes was a dumb idea, especially if he's being sold as a powerhouse. *


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

So four guys try to chant against Roman and now it's big deal?? :lmao


As far as the match, I love whenever Roman faces Kane or Big Show, it's a blah match and everyone likes to go "See?!! Roman sucks." But another talent goes against those slow fucks and it's a blah match and all the blame is on Big Show and Kane.

Did anyone really expect an excellent match with Roman and BIG SHOW. Are you kidding me??

And my lord, it's the way the matches are booked. He can do more moves, but they have a hard on for Roman selling and then doing his routine. It's beyond stupid, but blame the bookers for such stupidity.

And plus, why is Roman always having matches with slow big guys like Kane and Big Show who he can barely do any moves on and they can't sell half his shit. Roman should be having matches with guys like Cesaro, Harper or anyone he can have a quicker paced match with.

Roman is athletic, agile and pretty quick for his size??? Let's put him with the slowest fuckers on the roster :lol Tell me that doesn't sound ridiculous.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd fucking love to know the plan of action for when Roman has to battle Paul Heyman on the mic, or when he has to keep the attention of a crowd for 10+ minutes when he's opening shows _on his own_ with a promo, and worst of all: dealing with the post-WM crowd who are going to rip him a new asshole.

What will the excuses be :lmao? He's gonna get better, right? :duck


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

His return pops have already ran out it seems. It's kinda like how Cena got a huge reaction when he returned during one of the Rumbles but it didn't last.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TakeMyGun said:


> Look, I fucking hate Reigns, but this argument is silly. Daniel Bryan had a match with Kane on the Raw before Elimination Chamber and the same EXACT thing happened to him when Kane was in control for 90% of the match. Kane and Big Show just completely suck the life out of anything.


For once I agree with you


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> His return pops have already ran out it seems. It's kinda like how Cena got a huge reaction when he returned during one of the Rumbles but it didn't last.


His pops have less stamina than he.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> So four guys try to chant against Roman and now it's big deal?? :lmao
> 
> 
> As far as the match, I love whenever Roman faces Kane or Big Show, it's a blah match and everyone likes to go "See?!! Roman sucks." But another talent goes against those slow fucks and it's a blah match and all the blame is on Big Show and Kane.
> ...


been a quiet crowd beside the small group of IWC types and Cena's typical reaction.....the crowd didn't react for Dolph's entrance and this is a guy some claim is the hottest/most over right now (he's not its Cena)


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Reigns haters vs Reigns marks = Biggest retard battle.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I don't disagree that it was mostly Big Show's fault that the match had no reaction or steam to it, but Reigns still got a horrendous response for his entrance, and never at any point received a main event quality reaction from the crowd. 

And again, here's why WWE booking is so terrible: You have Reigns punch him over a table for a countout all so you can save Reigns finally pinning him for a PPV??? As if ANYONE is going to give half a fucking shit about Reigns vs. Show on PPV. They didn't care about it on RAW, they certainly won't on PPV. 

You've had Ziggler/Harper, Cena/Rollins, Show/Reigns, all on live TV when they're supposedly PPV matches for you. Such idiocy.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'd fucking love to know the plan of action for when Roman has to battle Paul Heyman on the mic, or when he has to keep the attention of a crowd for 10+ minutes when he's opening shows _on his own_ with a promo, and worst of all: dealing with the post-WM crowd who are going to rip him a new asshole.
> 
> What will the excuses be :lmao? He's gonna get better, right? :duck


Paul seems to like Roman. So I'm sure he would be backstage with him and going over material and tips. Heyman has always been about accentuating the good and hiding the bad. He would make Roman look good because that's what Paul does. Shit, he might be able to get WWE to ease up on the scripted stuff for the feud.

I don't know why they don't just have Roman cut long promos on house shows. Just do how they did Seth. Throw his ass out there until he figures it out. They're so protective over Roman to the point they won't let that boy breathe.

And again, why is ROMAN VS BIG SHOW on my damn screen -____-


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully these chants become a lot louder in coming weeks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Godway said:


> I don't disagree that it was mostly Big Show's fault that the match had no reaction or steam to it, but Reigns still got a horrendous response for his entrance, and never at any point received a main event quality reaction from the crowd.
> 
> And again, here's why WWE booking is so terrible: You have Reigns punch him over a table for a countout all so you can save Reigns finally pinning him for a PPV??? As if ANYONE is going to give half a fucking shit about Reigns vs. Show on PPV. They didn't care about it on RAW, they certainly won't on PPV.
> 
> You've had Ziggler/Harper, Cena/Rollins, Show/Reigns, all on live TV when they're supposedly PPV matches for you. Such idiocy.


*
It's not going to PPV. The Rumble is in 5 weeks. They need to blow off this feud immediately. No one gives a shit about it.*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

They gotta put the belt on Cena, there's a really good chance the Mania crowd will side with Brock, 0% chance they side with Cena though.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

He was fighting the fucking Big Shit... i mean Big Show. What do you expect?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Reigns makes a comeback and gets boring/lukewarm chants

Ziggler makes a comeback and crowd goes wild.

Can't blame the crowd for being bad.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *
> It's not going to PPV. The Rumble is in 5 weeks. They need to blow off this feud immediately. No one gives a shit about it.*


You'd think that, but Vince has always believed that everyone gets over by working with Show because of his size. And still does. It's the whole reason why Reigns is working with him, so he can look like he "conquered the monster". Meanwhile, Show's booking is so inconsistent that he constantly goes from 'sympathetic jobber' as a face to 'unstoppable bad guy' as a heel within like less than a month, and he's always done this his whole WWE career. 

It's not like it was that long ago that he was getting destroyed by Rusev. Yet now he's supposed to be this crazy obstacle for Reigns.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

To be fair, he was facing the Big Show. Even Bryan had trouble getting a good match out of that fat sloth. They should pair Reigns with a heel Sheamus, matches will at least be tolerable. Show needs to call it a career already.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

As it stands a mania mainevent of Lesnar vs reigns would be a huge mistake

Lesnar is not drawing and reigns is maybe fourth most popular babyface on the fulltime roster, fifth if you include Bryan.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

WynterWarm12 said:


> And my lord, it's the way the matches are booked. He can do more moves, but they have a hard on for Roman selling and then doing his routine. It's beyond stupid, but blame the bookers for such stupidity.


Yeah I don't get this. Why? What good is going to come out of so tightly restricting his moves? 

I've seen him pull out some pretty nice, and would be no doubt helpful for a change, stuff in the past. Yet they have mostly carved it away and turned him into vanilla brawler who does a few signature crowd pleasers ala the Superman Punch and Running Dropkick. Both of which I like but that is not the point. 

People aren't going to care less about them because he opens up his offense and varies things from time to time. Quite the opposite probably.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Stall_19 said:


> Is this going to be a weekly feature on this site?
> 
> *Roman gets cheered* *See he's over take that IWC * thread made
> *Roman gets booed* * Lol, Roman isn't over!* thread made


The first example is dumb because he's supposed to be cheered, given he's being pushed as the next top guy.
The second example is legitimate because if this becomes a recurring occurrence then this will become a very messy situation very quickly and it will likely turn WWE upside down. WWE's long term plans are in clear jeopardy here so yeah, it merits a thread.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> Reigns makes a comeback and gets boring/lukewarm chants
> 
> Ziggler makes a comeback and crowd goes wild.
> 
> Can't blame the crowd for being bad.


Luke Harper is an infinitely better worker than Big Show, but yeah, I get what your saying. They wrestled nearly the same match(Obviously Ziggler/Harper was longer), and the crowd was into Ziggler even when he was getting his ass beat.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I wouldn't think anything of it to be honest. Not until it happens over a prolonged period of time. Same thing goes with his cheering and how loud either is. Lets wait it out and not jump the gun


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

If this is what Minnesota does I can't wait to see what Philly has in store.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

He won by countout because he's going to fight him at the Rumble I would imagine.

As for the chants they were from like 5 people. Though that isn't a great sign anyway since this isn't much of a smarky town.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The irony in this whole thing is that the perfect guy to mainevent mania and beat Lesnar this year would be cm punk


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> He won by countout because he's going to fight him at the Rumble I would imagine.
> 
> As for the chants they were from like 5 people. Though that isn't a great sign anyway since this isn't much of a smarky town.


i think what is more alarming was the amount of f&%#s given during his match, and not the five smarky fans.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm not a fan of Reigns and I don't think he has the talent to be pushed as far as he's being pushed, but tbh, I blame Big Show and Kane at this point. They both need to fucking go.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

In all honesty, setting him up with Big Show upon his return is a stupid decision.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> He won by countout because he's going to fight him at the Rumble I would imagine.
> 
> As for the chants they were from like 5 people. Though that isn't a great sign anyway since this isn't much of a smarky town.


*5 Lesnar fans who feel threatened by DA LOOK :reigns*


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

validreasoning said:


> The irony in this whole thing is that the perfect guy to mainevent mania and beat Lesnar this year would be cm punk


Not at all. They've already faced each other. I think Punk v Cena would be better for Punk because you'd finally be settling that rivalry on the biggest stage. Bryan is actually the perfect guy for Lesnar.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I would be alarmed if he gets these reactions every week until Rumble. Then WWE would need to change plans.

Not that I care, because if he had to turn heel, I'm happy :shrug

Still. Except for that one Smackdown crowd, no crowd ever buys into Roman selling and getting his ass beat most of the match.

How is this man a Powerhouse, but he's made to look like some bitch most of the match fpalm

"Watch Roman Reigns sell for Fandango and struggle to fight him off! Remember guys, he's a bad ass! "


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Big show got the boring chants, it isnt reigns fault if the heel isnt credible and the booking outcome is predictable. I knew this thread would exist. Its like putting ryback against the big red jobber, I respect kane but that isnt a credible opponent. Put him up against someone like rusev and they will back the horse...


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

FeedMePaige said:


> Big show got the boring chants, it isnt his fault if the heel isnt credible and the booking outcome is predictable. I knew this thread would exist. Its like putting ryback against the big red jobber, I respect kane but that isnt a credible opponent. Put him up against someone like rusev and they will back the horse...


Yeah, who the hell gets amazing matches out of Kane and Big Show? Any other time Big Show and Kane would be blamed, but since it's Roman, they expect his green ass to make them look great :lol Sheamus and Big Show had a great match, but that was like in 2012, right?

And from what i see, Big Show tossed Roman's ass around most of the match. Ummm...no. That's terrible. :lol


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

I haven't seen the match and even though I'm not Reigns biggest fan how much can you expect to get out of a Big Show match or a Kane match for that matter.

The WWE are insistent on booking him as the next guy of the company but their booking of him is fucking awful. I just want someone other than Cena on top, I want to like Reigns but WWE are just forcing me not to.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I would be alarmed if he gets these reactions every week until Rumble. Then WWE would need to change plans.
> 
> Not that I care, because if he had to turn heel, I'm happy :shrug
> 
> ...


i think the snarky heel route is a good place to go if his momentum keeps dying down with the crowds, they could sure use another big name heel. 

the WWE would be taking a massive chance by having him win the rumble if he's not red hot going in, and that can potentially ruin his character. the best way they could work around that is having him enter the main event any other way than by winning the rumble, that way it would at least soften the blow.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Its not so much their wrestling ability as it is their booking though... if you already know the outcome then you arent going to care if the match goes too long, and it went too long. No sleeper holds exceeding 10 secs should be allowed in matches like this.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He was getting cheered with the offense. Big Show is just a boring fuck :ti

Can't believe this dude is on my screen in 2014 going into 2015, STILL IN A PROMINENT role. fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> i think what is more alarming was the amount of f&%#s given during his match, and not the five smarky fans.


Well, it was a match with Big Show. 2014 Big Show.

But to be honest I'm not sure a match with Lesnar would be much better. Especially a Lesnar with once again one foot out the door. Especially if they're given 15-20 minutes, it's... it's gonna get ugly people. 

:brock


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, who the hell gets amazing matches out of Kane and Big Show? Any other time Big Show and Kane would be blamed, but since it's Roman, they expect his green ass to make them look great :lol Sheamus and Big Show had a great match, but that was like in 2012, right?
> 
> And from what i see, Big Show tossed Roman's ass around most of the match. Ummm...no. That's terrible. :lol


Big Show is a competent worker, Sheamus had good matches with him, Orton had a fine match with him. Cesaro had fine matches with him. Reigns just isn't that good, he's at the level of a worker like Erick Rowan in ring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FeedMePaige said:


> Big show got the boring chants, it isnt reigns fault if the heel isnt credible and the booking outcome is predictable. I knew this thread would exist. Its like putting ryback against the big red jobber, I respect kane but that isnt a credible opponent. Put him up against someone like rusev and they will back the horse...


So Big Show also got the 'Reigns sucks' chants?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Those fat ugly nerds desperately trying to shit on Reigns was the funniest part of the show, second only to the fat ugly nerds on this forum marking out about it.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Big Show also got the 'Reigns sucks' chants?


I didnt really hear any of those but of course some trolls arent going to like him, he is super cena 2.0. I hope they are planning on building multiple top face stars for the next era


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> i think the snarky heel route is a good place to go if his momentum keeps dying down with the crowds, they could sure use another big name heel.
> 
> the WWE would be taking a massive chance by having him win the rumble if he's not red hot going in, and that can potentially ruin his character. the best way they could work around that is having him enter the main event any other way than by winning the rumble, that way it would at least soften the blow.



Roman is a natural shit talker and carries himself that way. I keep saying he would make a waaaaay better heel than a PG face. He simply can't fulfill the type of face WWE wants out of him.

I honestly wish Roman vs Rusev or Roman vs Trips for Mania was on the table. He's not ready and he can't fit the vision WWE has for him. 

Again, I see no need for Roman having to achieve the belt now. As long as Cena breathes and works in WWE, he's THE guy. Use this time to properly build Roman :no:

This whole time they've had him work with Kane!! Nearly most of his singles matches are Kane and a slow heel Orton he didn't have much chemistry with -___- How does this prepare him? Cesaro jobs like no other right now, why not? Roman has mentioned several times he admires Cesaro's talent and loves watching him in the ring.

Why have they limited Roman to such little offense?? What Powerhouse spends so much time fighting for his life?? :lol His booking character and in ring wise is baffling.

Either way, if Roman has to turn heel, it surely isn't the end of the world for him since he's very much a natural heel.


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Behold the Juggernaut as he lays around in the ring waiting for his spots.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

For people blaming Big Show, why isn't an equally awful wrestler like Bray not getting boring chants?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I wish they were at Roman but you had the World's Largest Ambien in there too.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Makes me laugh how people think an almost 7 foot giant can be a fantastic technical in ring worker, watch Andre at almost 43 and you'll see Paul Wight is a good worker for his size.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman is a natural shit talker and carries himself that way. I keep saying he would make a waaaaay better heel than a PG face. He simply can't fulfill the type of face WWE wants out of him.
> 
> I honestly wish Roman vs Rusev or Roman vs Trips for Mania was on the table. He's not ready and he can't fit the vision WWE has for him.
> 
> ...


i would give him the benefit of the doubt. he has a natural swag about him, he's just not fully comfortable on the mic be it what they're giving him or just sheer nervousness. or, just not cut out for that capacity yet.

he seems a little clunky in the ring sometimes, especially after gaining weight. i didn't notice it as much in the shield, he seemed more versatile then. maybe it's the pressure on his back to succeed on his own? something is off about his in ring style, but that doesn't mean he can't improve eventually. just don't put a giant spotlight on him when he's clearly not ready and they're clearly not doing it right half the time.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Christmas Eva Marie said:


> For people blaming Big Show, why isn't an equally awful wrestler like Bray not getting boring chants?


I've always thought Bray Wyatt was pretty good lol.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Big Show is a competent worker, Sheamus had good matches with him, Orton had a fine match with him. Cesaro had fine matches with him. Reigns just isn't that good, he's at the level of a worker like Erick Rowan in ring.


DANIEL BRYAN was barely able to get a good match out of Kane. And good for Randy, Sheamus and Cesaro. Two workers with over a decade of experience knowing how to work with guys who aren't good as them. Who would have thought??

Roman, a green guy who is better suited when he shows off his athleticism, speed and explosiveness can't get a good match with slow ass Big Show?? Not shocking at all.

Plus, Big Show spent most of the match dominating. Roman once again, has to sell his big ass all over the ring. As a Roman fan, I am not here to see his ass fighting for his life. I became a fan when this guy did nothing but kick ass. What made WWE think we want to see him on the mat for 96 percent of the match??


EDIT: Hey, Bray is a good wrestler with some brutal ass moves. And his matches are hardly ever slow. He and Dean get their shit in :lol


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Great news, hoping this catches on.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

It's irrelevant unless it happens again. 

Having said that, i do find Reigns incredibly boring right now. 

He is in a position were there are four other top babyfaces outperforming him every week and he isn't necessarily any more over than any of them. :shrug 

Ziggler, Ryback, Ambrose and yes even Cena are out there every week nailing it and he looks distinctly average in comparison to any of them. 

Ziggler is peaking in terms of popularity and booking and Ryback has made a lot of improvements both in and outside of the ring and is a firm established crowd favorite already since his return.

Then you have Ambrose who just outshines Reigns in every thing he does weekly. 

If Orton comes back as a face then you have five guys all out there who are better than him yet we are all supposed to belee dat Roman is now ''The Guy'' when he struggles to string a sentence together? 

Sorry doesn't wash with me. I haven't even included the heels who are leagues above him either like Rollins, Rusev or Barrett.

I get that the guy is marketable, he has a fantastic look obviously but that is all he fucking has right now. Work with him and flesh something out. 

This is a bit like turning away an actor for a part who is considerably more talented than the ''Model turned actor'' just because he is ''less marketable'' in a very narrow minded sense. 

The most marketable wrestler of all time was a bald *******. :shrug 

''The look'' doesn't mean shit unless it's expanded upon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Let this happen 3 weeks in a row and we'll talk. It's just been the same 5 guys next to the mics trying to put themselves over. They've tried to start the chants in 3 segments and failed each time.*



WynterWarm12 said:


> DANIEL BRYAN was barely able to get a good match out of Kane. And good for Randy, Sheamus and Cesaro. Two workers with over a decade of experience knowing how to work with guys who aren't good as them. Who would have thought??
> 
> Roman, a green guy who is better suited when he shows off his athleticism, speed and explosiveness can't get a good match with slow ass Big Show?? Not shocking at all.
> 
> ...


*
You are a terrible, terrible phone buddy :cudi*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad too see people are blaming big show. Yep he is the one to blame this guy needs to go


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

SVETV988_fan said:


> i would give him the benefit of the doubt. he has a natural swag about him, he's just not fully comfortable on the mic be it what they're giving him or just sheer nervousness. or, just not cut out for that capacity yet.
> 
> he seems a little clunky in the ring sometimes, especially after gaining weight. i didn't notice it as much in the shield, he seemed more versatile then. maybe it's the pressure on his back to succeed on his own? something is off about his in ring style, but that doesn't mean he can't improve eventually. just don't put a giant spotlight on him when he's clearly not ready and they're clearly not doing it right half the time.


Dude, they had him say on the preshow "Tonight I'm going Christmas tree hunting and Big Show is the tree." Are you fucking serious?? That's the bullshit they make Roman say. He would never say that in real life. No true bad ass would utter such words. Who the hell talks like that?? 

Of course his words always sound foreign coming out his mouth, it's not him. His scripts are horrific :lol

I think Roman had to gain weight to better look like his "powerhouse" persona. But the added weight just slows him down a bit. They should have let him keep his weight where it was at and let him do what he did in the Shield that helped get him over. 

It's weird to see him do more moves in his old Shield tag matches than his singles matches :lmao Wth are they doing with him?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude, they had him say on the preshow "Tonight I'm going Christmas tree hunting and Big Show is the tree." Are you fucking serious?? That's the bullshit they make Roman say. He would never say that in real life. No true bad ass would utter such words. Who the hell talks like that??
> 
> Of course his words always sound foreign coming out his mouth, it's not him. His scripts are horrific :lol
> 
> ...


yeah i agree, the material is horrific sometimes. a guy like that should arrive, kick ass, leave and stay enigmatic. they actually did it right last week with fandango and i had no problem with the segment. they're making him act like kevin nash on the mic sometimes when that isn't supposed to be his character.

i think he should change his diet up. he's gaining more mass, but also gaining in the belly region. it's not improving his stamina and that will work out badly if he's doing long main event matches every week. i personally prefered him slimmer, but i understand the look that the WWE wants him to have just to give the illusion that he's a big man powerhouse on the roster. he should thrive to adopt a style more like 2000 era hhh and not 2003 hhh.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm sure Roman would look great too if he was constantly in gimmick matches where weapons got to be used all the time and there were spots galore. We've pretty much seen him in all normal matches with slow workers like Kane where he spends most of the time selling.

If he was doing fast paced matches with a lot of moves or with all the bells and whistles, yet still fell flat, then we know he's in trouble. The booking of his matches are simply terrible.



SVETV988_fan said:


> yeah i agree, the material is horrific sometimes. a guy like that should arrive, kick ass, leave and stay enigmatic. they actually did it right last week with fandango and i had no problem with the segment. they're making him act like kevin nash on the mic sometimes when that isn't supposed to be his character.
> 
> i think he should change his diet up. he's gaining more mass, but also gaining in the belly region. it's not improving his stamina and that will work out badly if he's doing long main event matches every week. i personally prefered him slimmer, but i understand the look that the WWE wants him to have just to give the allusion that he's a big man powerhouse on the roster. he should thrive to adopt a style more like 2000 era hhh and not 2003 hhh.



His material is always horrific unless he goes off the cuff or says a bad ass one liner. Once they try to book him something more than 2 sentences, it goes downhill. His lines are so cheesy and bad.

Exactly, it was a perfect segment that received a good response. 

And I agree. Whenever he gains weight to build muscles, his stomach region is fucked :lol It's flabby and never firms up. And like you said, it's messing up his stamina. He was a lot more explosive and full of energy when he was slimmer. The powerhouse thing just needs to go. It doesn't fit his look or his in ring strengths.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Well i read this thread first and just finished watching. Wasn't a big deal. The crowd were dead for them for sure though. It was a 5 minute match, didn't think it was horrible but no one gets excited for big show or kane anymore. I groan when I see them and as a roman fan i couldn't care less about this feud. Hopefully this was just a bad crowd for him. Can't see this happening everywhere yet. Especially since his screentime on the shows have been so limited anyway.

As for the weight, he does look bigger but I think he gained weight during his down time. He had to quit the gym for a bit there. I think he looks better less bulky.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

x78 said:


> Those fat ugly nerds desperately trying to shit on Reigns was the funniest part of the show, second only to the fat ugly nerds on this forum marking out about it.


Disagree. The funniest thing is the fat ugly nerds trying to shit on other fans as fat ugly nerds to separate themselves from a group they are self conscious about indetifying with.

In lay mans terms, I just said you are so pathetic it's amusing. And I did it on the Internet so that makes me even cooler.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I just don't want this feud heading into The Rumble.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah, Roman's involvement in the shows so far have been very short. Not at all like the "watch they shove Roman right back in the main event scene" a lot previously thought. 

I mean, it's cool they're easing Roman back in, but Big Show was a terrible choice though :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Well he's boring, Daniel Bryan is more entertaining, and he can't go on for a long while with a match and WWE knew that one simple spot would make him gassed.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Stall_19 said:


> Is this going to be a weekly feature on this site?
> 
> *Roman gets cheered* *See he's over take that IWC * thread made
> *Roman gets booed* * Lol, Roman isn't over!* thread made


It's been a weekly feature. Welcome to the WWE section.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Well he's boring, Daniel Bryan is more entertaining, and he can't go on for a long while with a match and WWE knew that one simple spot would make him gassed.


Bryan is more entertaining, but he couldn't do fuck all to make Kane look amazing :lol Who expects Roman to make Big Show and Kane look like a million bucks??

Andy really? Roman can't do spots because he would get gassed? Come on bruh lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Ambrose and Wyatt just had a horrific match, so that probably helps Romans case.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

People keep saying how Reigns is "booked wrong" yet it seems like the suggested alternative "right way" to book Reigns would be to give him 10 second promos and 10 second matches.

So my question would be then why the hell is the guy out there at all?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Bryan is more entertaining, but he couldn't do fuck all to make Kane look amazing :lol Who expects Roman to make Big Show and Kane look like a million bucks??
> 
> Andy really? Roman can't do spots because he would get gassed? Come on bruh lol


Bryan vs Kane looked far better than Roman vs Show.

:drake1 Did you see Reign wheezing after the match? Yeah, he was gassed.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

RebelArch86 said:


> Disagree. The funniest thing is the fat ugly nerds trying to shit on other fans as fat ugly nerds to separate themselves from a group they are self conscious about indetifying with.
> 
> In lay mans terms, I just said you are so pathetic it's amusing. And I did it on the Internet so that makes me even cooler.


GOTTEN TO!!!!!!

You must be one of the geeks he was referring to.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Bryan vs Kane looked far better than Roman vs Show.
> 
> :drake1 Did you see Reign wheezing after the match? Yeah, he was gassed.


Now I know why he went for the count out victory. :hayden3


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Ambrose and Wyatt just had a horrific match, so that probably helps Romans case.


You have some extreme criteria if that was a horrific match. But even if it was, they had the crowd the whole time. So that hurts Romans cause.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> Ambrose and Wyatt just had a horrific match, so that probably helps Romans case.


I read it was good?? 


And that's the thing a lot refuse to pull out: Why can Dean get such a pass for doing so many damn gimmick matches?? of course his matches are more entertaining when it's spots galore and you use weapons. Fans love to see weapons used and table spots.

Not saying Dean isn't talented in the ring, but they put him in all these gimmick matches like he needs to be protected. Elbow drops, punches and that clothesline. But because it's cushioned by spots, it's cool.

If someone asked me: Would you rather see Dean in a Street Fight with Cesaro or Roman vs Kane in a normal match.

Guess what I'm choosing


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> People keep saying how Reigns is "booked wrong" yet it seems like the suggested alternative "right way" to book Reigns would be to give him 10 second promos and 10 second matches.
> 
> So my question would be then why the hell is the guy out there at all?


:reigns <-------

That's why.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

CHIcagoMade said:


> GOTTEN TO!!!!!!
> 
> You must be one of the geeks he was referring to.


Just a man who doesn't like bullies. They always get to me.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Bryan vs Kane looked far better than Roman vs Show.
> 
> :drake1 Did you see Reign wheezing after the match? Yeah, he was gassed.


You mean a 15 minute DANIEL BRYAN match was better than a five minute match that consisted of Roman getting thrown around by Big Show was better :O Noooo waaaaay :lol


EDIT: And yes, that's exactly what us Roman fans have said. 10 seconds matches and promos fpalm


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Some people act like the pops Reigns has gotten so far are impressive, but have they forgotten how much hype WWE have heaped on him? Rumble record, SS record, the spear, protected booking, announcers sucking his Samoan cock every time he flips his hair. If he didn't get these pops at the very least, he'd be even more of a joke than he already is.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Bryan vs Kane looked far better than Roman vs Show.*
> 
> :drake1 Did you see Reign wheezing after the match? Yeah, he was gassed.


Seriously, what do people expect. One, we are replacing Kane with the Big Show and two he is wrestling Daniel Bryan of all people. People have way to high expectations of Roman Reigns.

I do agree that he looked somewhat tired after the match which is surprising because he did not do much. This really only matters if it noticeably affects his performance.


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I read it was good??
> 
> 
> And that's the thing a lot refuse to pull out: Why can Dean get such a pass for doing so many damn gimmick matches?? of course his matches are more entertaining when it's spots galore and you use weapons. Fans love to see weapons used and table spots.
> ...


I don't like gimmick matches so I don't believe that helps you look like a worker. But gimmick matches fit Ambrose's gimmick so it makes a lot of kayfabe sense. Of course people are going to be OK with it.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Yup I actually like roman involvement on the show minus working with big show. Its much like it was before which didn't equal being shoved down anyone's throat. He's not hogging screen time or in the main event scene. It's too bad those dirtsheets have painted Reigns as the next guy, he's harshly judged because of it rather then what's on screen.

& i don't understand the looking tired complaints. He was holding his ribs and looking like he just had a match... looked more like selling getting thrown around by big show


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Brandough said:


> This site will be unbearable once Roman wins the WWE title.


You mean the WWE will be unbearable.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

i cant believe how much cole and king were hyping reigns count out win over big show :booklel

heaing those boring chants :lenny


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The number of "smarks" shitting on him will grow exponentially when his feud with Lesnar begins. His weaknesses will become more and more apparent. 

It's going to be a fucking trainwreck. No way does this guy close the show at WM with the title.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Natecore said:


> You mean the WWE will be unbearable.


Your acting like the WWE isn't unbearable already. At least we will have a champion.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> I read it was good??
> 
> 
> And that's the thing a lot refuse to pull out: Why can Dean get such a pass for doing so many damn gimmick matches?? of course his matches are more entertaining when it's spots galore and you use weapons. Fans love to see weapons used and table spots.
> ...


I don't see how people think that match was good, was fucking terrible in my eyes, and Wyatt and Ambrose are my two favorite wrestlers. The crowd was dead, they even chanted RKO at one point.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> The number of "smarks" shitting on him will grow exponentially when his feud with Lesnar begins. His weaknesses will become more and more apparent.
> 
> It's going to be a fucking trainwreck. No way does this guy close the show at WM with the title.


I sincerely hope we get swerved at the RR,


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Putting two mediocre ring workers against eachother would do that.

Even then, it's going to be so entertaining to see Reigns fail at wrestling a 25+minute match at WM. Because the guy is just shit at anything past 3 minites.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

WWE will never learn that organic face pushes work best. Let the fans pick who to get over and push them. 

Reigns is going to flop so hard and will end up with half the crowd hating him.

It makes no sense to me why they are trying so hard to force guys when the fans already picked favorites like Kofi, Ziggler, Bryan etc.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

KING KLAUS said:


> I sincerely hope we get swerved at the RR,


me too i want to mark out :jose


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Bryan vs Kane looked far better than Roman vs Show.
> 
> :drake1 Did you see Reign wheezing after the match? Yeah, he was gassed.


He seemed to be grabbing near his groin area when he got back in the ring. 

Maybe it didn't fully heal


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> You mean a 15 minute DANIEL BRYAN match was better than a five minute match that consisted of Roman getting thrown around by Big Show was better :O Noooo waaaaay :lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: And yes, that's exactly what us Roman fans have said. 10 seconds matches and promos fpalm


Obviously 10 seconds was an exaggeration but the general consensus seems to be that "he should be a man of few words" and "he shouldn't be out there wrestling 10 minute matches".


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

You know, pretty much every match against Big Show is boring. I haven't watched it, and I don't like Reigns all too much, but I doubt the boring chants were his fault when that mass of worthlessness was in the ring too.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

mezomi said:


> Your acting like the WWE isn't unbearable already. At least we will have a champion.


An absent Lesnar is more of a champion than current Reigns.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Obviously 10 seconds was an exaggeration but the general consensus seems to be that "he should be a man of few words" and "he shouldn't be out there wrestling 10 minute matches".


From what I see, most of us are on the "either stop scripting him or only have him say a few bad ass lines." boat. 

And as far as in ring?? We just want him to have better opponents and those who would better match his style. He keeps getting paired with slow and/or big workers. Which puts him in a slow ass matches and him selling for most of it. 

Roman is green as fuck and guys like Big Show/Kane are NOT the answer :lol


----------



## leojay (Aug 19, 2012)

Although it was indeed a small pocket of the crowd chanting "Roman sucks", where were his fans chanting "let's go Roman" in response? If Cena gets it, why can't Reigns?

The amount of fans chanting against Reigns is inevitably going to get bigger and bigger, but will his fanbase grow as well? Time will tell, but at this point it doesn't seem like it.

He just isn't on a Daniel Bryan or John Cena level of overness. And in my opinion, the fact that his entrances get decent pops whilst the crowds reaction to his matches are rather lukewarm speaks a lot.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Sol Katti said:


> You know, pretty much every match against Big Show is boring. I haven't watched it, and I don't like Reigns all too much, but I doubt the boring chants were his fault when that mass of worthlessness was in the ring too.


This. Everyone knows how I feel about Reigns' push, but 'boring' chants point directly to Big Show, not Reigns. If this continues then we can talk about the backlash officially, but, to my knowledge, this is the first time he has received any real backlash? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Miss Kana's Christmas Party said:


> He seemed to be grabbing near his groin area when he got back in the ring.
> 
> Maybe it didn't fully heal


Would we be surprised if WWE rushed him back from an injury before it was fully healed?? :lol

That would kind of suck if that's the case. Fucking up that hernia again would not be good. A friend told me she didn't think he looked fully healed at TLC, but I didn't see what she was talking about.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> You know, pretty much every match against Big Show is boring. I haven't watched it, and I don't like Reigns all too much, but I doubt the boring chants were his fault when that mass of worthlessness was in the ring too.


2012 HIAC PPV vs Sheamus says hello. Easily one of he best matches of the last couple years. Not to mention their next two matches at the following PPVs. He can be good and isn't always worthless like he is now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

WynterWarm12 said:


> From what I see, most of us are on the "either stop scripting him or only have him say a few bad ass lines." boat.
> 
> And as far as in ring?? We just want him to have better opponents and those who would better match his style. He keeps getting paired with slow and/or big workers. Which puts him in a slow ass matches and him selling for most of it.
> 
> Roman is green as fuck and guys like Big Show/Kane are NOT the answer :lol


That I completely agree with, which is also why I don't think he should be winning any Rumbles anytime soon.


----------



## Marvin the Martian (Apr 19, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Reigns got a decent return pop and now that shit's dying down. Everyone gets cheered when they come back, even John fucking Cena got a pretty good reaction when he returned in '08.
> 
> Back to reality. The guy doesn't have _anything_ that makes him deserving of being #1 and people see through that shit.
> 
> At one time, Cena was actually entertaining, *he didn't deserve the spot he currently has, but the rapper gimmick was something. Roman has nothing of the sort, and don't bring up the fucking Shield OK, he had two other guys carrying his ass and making him look good.*



You say Cena didn't deserve the spot he has but the "rapper gimmick" made him entertaining. Then you say Reigns has nothing of the sort. That's true. Since the Shield broke up they have given Ambrose and Rollins great gimmicks, new attire & new music. Reigns they just kind of left him to ride on the coattails of what the Shield once was. He still has the same attire, the same music' the same character and still makes his entrance through the crowd. The problem with that is his character in the Shield only works in a team. He can't be the strong silent enforcer type who comes in and cleans house on a hot tag. They have given him pretty much no "gimmick" at all. He has plenty of potential you can check his pre-Shield work. He knows a lot more moves than they let him use, he talks a lot better if he's not forced to memorize a script and he's a lot more athletic than what most "big guys" are. I realize he's not as big as other "big guys" but that is the way he's being booked. There are people complaining saying Reigns doesn't deserve the spot he's in right now. That may be true but then a lot of guys don't "deserve" the spot they have. WWE chooses to put anyone, anywhere, at any time they want. Remember this is all scripted and most top guys have been elevated to where they are by WWE. Some guys have all the potential in the world but aren't given the chance to be on top because of the way they are booked. Sometimes the right guy gets pushed at the right time with the right gimmick and goes over with the crowd in a big way and makes it to the top. Other guys flop for whatever reason, maybe WWE pulls the rug out from under them, maybe they have a shitty gimmick (Reigns), maybe they just aren't the right guy (no charisma, ie: Curtis Axel), maybe the crowd just doesn't want to give them a chance because they want their favorites pushed instead, it goes on and on. Reigns booking isn't his fault. Maybe Cena or Orton has some control over the direction of their character but most guys don't. So the obvious hatred you display toward Reigns using the arguments of " not deserving", no gimmick, & "not entertaining" is more on creative than on Reigns. He has it in him to be much more than they are allowing. Hate what they are doing with the guy but don't hate him because he's being poorly booked.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Sol Katti said:


> You know, pretty much every match against Big Show is boring. I haven't watched it, and I don't like Reigns all too much, but I doubt the boring chants were his fault when that mass of worthlessness was in the ring too.


The 'boring chants' were in fact a group of four or five 250lbs+ smarks about three rows from the front who started chanting for Bryan about 30 seconds into the match, and then tried to get a boring chant started about two minutes in. Neither of the chants were joined by anyone else in the crowd which was was pretty funny to see. 

Don't get me wrong, Reigns got a mild reaction compared to usual, but people are seriously acting as though this was some sort of example of 'fans turning on Reigns' or anything other than a group of IWC neckbeards who had clearly set out in advance to shit on Reigns and his match? :lmao Give me a break.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

If/When the Reigns backlash really takes effect, I think they'll be smart enough to turn him heel. Cena is really the exception to the rule when it comes to this, usually if the fans turn on you you don't just tank the boos for a decade. 

Of course this is the WWE were talking about so maybe I'm being optimistic. These are the same guys who got blindsided by the reaction to DB not being in the rumble last year. Maybe they really don't expect the fans to turn on Reigns, or maybe they expect it but don't care.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> Obviously 10 seconds was an exaggeration but the general consensus seems to be that "he should be a man of few words" and "he shouldn't be out there wrestling 10 minute matches".


*He doesn't need to be out there wrestling pointless 15 minute matches and selling for 12 minutes. It's counterproductive when he's being touted as a powerhouse. You want to make him a believable powerhouse? Let him destroy some expendable jobber like Adam Rose in 3 minutes. THAT'S how you make Reigns look strong. No one wants to see a "powerhouse" get his ass kicked for a majority of the match. It's how WWE books all of their babyfaces. Don't act like it's an isolated incident for Reigns.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> That I completely agree with, which is also why I don't think he should be winning any Rumbles anytime soon.


If you see me around the forums, I'm begging for WWE to not let him win the belt yet. He's green as fuck right now and needs time to simmer in the midcard. Just give him Rusev at Mania and call it a day :lol


----------



## leojay (Aug 19, 2012)

x78 said:


> Don't get me wrong, Reigns got a mild reaction compared to usual


That's the key thing here. Cena gets lots of boos, but also lots of cheers. Where were the cheers for Reigns during the match when he was getting booed?

His reactions have been pretty mediocre for someone that's just returned, and even worse for the supposed next top face of the WWE.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

leojay said:


> That's the key thing here. Cena gets lots of boos, but also lots of cheers. Where were the cheers for Reigns during the match when he was getting booed?
> 
> His reactions have been pretty mediocre for someone that's just returned, and even worse for the supposed next top face of the WWE.


I don't know, maybe the rest of the crowd couldn't hear the four or five guys that were booing, or just didn't care enough to respond.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

x78 said:


> I don't know, maybe the rest of the crowd couldn't hear the four or five guys that were booing, or just didn't care enough to respond.


Or maybe he's just not THAT consistently over :shrug even Mizdow sometimes gets biggers pop/cheers than him.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> * No one wants to see a "powerhouse" get his ass kicked for a majority of the match. It's how WWE books all of their babyfaces. Don't act like it's an isolated incident for Reigns.*


It works for Ziggler because he's an underdog. But yeah, every babyface gets that booking, and it doesn't make sense for a "powerhouse" like Reigns. If anything, he should have speared Big Show immediately for the win.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lets just end all of our mark wars for the time being and have Sandow win the title at WM. I think all of us who are on opposite sides of the fence could agree to this. The guy is insanely over imitating the FUCKING Miz! Reward that man.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Holiday Deleting...... said:


> Or maybe he's just not THAT consistently over :shrug even Mizdow sometimes gets biggers pop/cheers than him.


Maybe, I really couldn't care less, I'm barely even that much of a Reigns fan. I only came into this thread to laugh at people getting excited over a bunch of Comic Book Guy-like nerds chanting against Reigns in a meaningless match on the Christmas episode of Raw.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I like Reigns... but he needs a lot of time and a booking team that isn't hampered by the idiocy of Vince McMahon. I think if this was NXT, he'd have the chance to grow and find "his" place. The WWE wants him to fill a certain spot and it really doesn't fit him at all. It's just going to kill him in the long run as fans tire of it since he won't fit, the booking will be the same old shit, and it's a just a complete recycle of the past 10 years.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *He doesn't need to be out there wrestling pointless 15 minute matches and selling for 12 minutes. It's counterproductive when he's being touted as a powerhouse. You want to make him a believable powerhouse? Let him destroy some expendable jobber like Adam Rose in 3 minutes. THAT'S how you make Reigns look strong. No one wants to see a "powerhouse" get his ass kicked for a majority of the match. It's how WWE books all of their babyfaces. Don't act like it's an isolated incident for Reigns.*


And that's okay. But you can't just go through your career with only 3 minute matches against jobbers. He needs to be able to bring it when he DOES wrestle longer matches. And, based on what we've seen, most would agree he can't.

Alright, so in-ring work isn't everything. Then in that case he should be able to make up for his other weaknesses and more than hold his own on the mic, which is something else he doesn't seem to be able to do.



WynterWarm12 said:


> If you see me around the forums, I'm begging for WWE to not let him win the belt yet. He's green as fuck right now and needs time to simmer in the midcard. Just give him Rusev at Mania and call it a day :lol


Yeah I figured, I was mostly talking in general.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> You mean a 15 minute DANIEL BRYAN match was better than a five minute match that consisted of Roman getting thrown around by Big Show was better :O Noooo waaaaay :lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: And yes, that's exactly what us Roman fans have said. 10 seconds matches and promos fpalm


All of Romen's matches are meh, okay. 

I will not be converted just because you whine to me.



mezomi said:


> Seriously, what do people expect. One, we are replacing Kane with the Big Show and two he is wrestling Daniel Bryan of all people. People have way to high expectations of Roman Reigns.
> *
> I do agree that he looked somewhat tired after the match which is surprising because he did not do much.* This really only matters if it noticeably affects his performance.


This should pull up a red flag for everyone, fan of Reigns or not. Dude can't go in a five minute match? How is he going to handle a 20+ minute ME at WM?


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes, some people do get carried away with the Reigns Hate, but the fact of the matter is when your the guy suddenly getting "The Top Guy" push, you are going to get dissected and critiqued, and rightfully so. You want that push despite other guys being more talented, then yeah you better be ready for the reactions that come with it.

You marks can't get mad when he gets a luke-warm reaction and your instantly on here like "0mgz you hear dat pop!!".


Don't get me wrong, I am pulling for Roman, I am. Anyone who even has the slightest chance of dethroning Cena is a good guy in my book. And we make fun of "DA LOOK" alot, but you can't deny that the guy has presence, and potential. Two things that are key in the WWE.

However simply put, he isn't ready to win the Royal Rumble, or this will be Batista all over again. I truely believe a Heel turn, would do wonders for Roman.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman is green as fuck and guys like Big Show/Kane are NOT the answer :lol



If he's "Green as fuck" then why in the world is he getting the WM Main Event push? :kobe

That's exactly where alot of the resentment towards Reigns is coming from.

And it's not his fault either it's really not. Of course if WWE goes to you and offers you this push, you say YES. But WWE pushing him too fast will really not do him any favors in the long run. It's a shame because if they gave him a slow steady push, throughout the course of next year, I could really see him growing into a great role.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Stall_19 said:


> Is this going to be a weekly feature on this site?
> 
> *Roman gets cheered* *See he's over take that IWC * thread made
> *Roman gets booed* * Lol, Roman isn't over!* thread made


I have been in this forum since Cena's early days being the face of the company. The amount of Cena bashing threads made in those days might be outnumbered by thread made on Da Look if he wins the title at Mania


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

mezomi said:


> I do agree that he looked somewhat tired after the match which is surprising because he did not do much. This really only matters if it noticeably affects his performance.


*
That's what happens when a fat ass 500 pounder runs you over and tosses you side first top of the ropes. You're going to get the air knocked out of you.*



BEST FOUR COLLY BIRDS said:


> And that's okay. But you can't just go through your career with only 3 minute matches against jobbers. He needs to be able to bring it when he DOES wrestle longer matches. And, based on what we've seen, most would agree he can't.
> 
> Alright, so in-ring work isn't everything. Then in that case he should be able to make up for his other weaknesses and more than hold his own on the mic, which is something else he doesn't seem to be able to do.
> 
> ...


*
I agree, but either way, making him sell for a majority of the match is stupid. If he wrestles long matches, that's fine, but he should be on offense most of the time. Don't book a muscular 6'3 Adonis like a wirey high flyer.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cesaro Section said:


> Yes, some people do get carried away with the Reigns Hate, but the fact of the matter is when your the guy suddenly getting "The Top Guy" push, you are going to get dissected and critiqued, and rightfully so. You want that push despite other guys being more talented, then yeah you better be ready for the reactions that come with it.
> 
> You marks can't get mad when he gets a luke-warm reaction and your instantly on here like "0mgz you hear dat pop!!".
> 
> ...


Vince. Reigns is green... there is no denying that. The Shield worked because it hid that and protected him, but now that he is free of the group his weakness is more apparent. With time, I think he can become extremely good but right now, he is not WM ME material. Vince only sees the look though.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Another issue most haven't thought of is rollins cashing in probably around mania time. If he cashes in on reigns it makes him reigns look weak as fuck whereas if Rollins cashed in on say orton it doesn't damage orton


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

validreasoning said:


> Another issue most haven't thought of is rollins cashing in probably around mania time. If he cashes in on reigns it makes him reigns look weak as fuck whereas if Rollins cashed in on say orton it doesn't damage orton


Or even worse, he cashes in and LOSES. This would do even more damage to Reigns than if Rollins beat him.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> All of Romen's matches are meh, okay.
> 
> I will not be converted just because you whine to me.
> 
> ...


*looks at who I am speaking to* *dead*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Cesaro Section said:


> If he's "Green as fuck" then why in the world is he getting the WM Main Event push? :kobe
> 
> That's exactly where alot of the resentment towards Reigns is coming from.
> 
> And it's not his fault either it's really not. Of course if WWE goes to you and offers you this push, you say YES. But WWE pushing him too fast will really not do him any favors in the long run. It's a shame because if they gave him a slow steady push, throughout the course of next year, I could really see him growing into a great role.


You're asking me as if I'm the one pushing him :lol The resentment towards Roman will always be misplaced. Yes, we can all agree Roman is being pushed too fast, but as you said, it's THEIR fault for going through with the dumb idea.

If Roman was a veteran and fucking up his big push?? Ok, I'll give you that. But to give so much grief to a green guy for showing he's green and trying to do his best in a pretty impossible situation, is ass backwards :lol There's a difference between saying "Man, WWE is pushing him too fast." and going out of your way to shit on the guy simply because you're mad at WWE lol

I don't want Roman to get the belt either and my gripe is with WWE for not thinking of his best interests long term.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Lets just end all of our mark wars for the time being and have Sandow win the title at WM. I think all of us who are on opposite sides of the fence could agree to this. The guy is insanely over imitating the FUCKING Miz! Reward that man.


Exactly.










^That face is BEST 4 BUSINESS!


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> You're asking me as if I'm the one pushing him :lol The resentment towards Roman will always be misplaced. Yes, we can all agree Roman is being pushed too fast, but as you said, it's THEIR fault for going through with the dumb idea.
> 
> If Roman was a veteran and fucking up his big push?? Ok, I'll give you that. But to give so much grief to a green guy for showing he's green and trying to do his best in a pretty impossible situation, is ass backwards :lol There's a difference between saying "Man, WWE is pushing him too fast." and going out of your way to shit on the guy simply because you're mad at WWE lol
> 
> I don't want Roman to get the belt either and my gripe is with WWE for not thinking of his best interests long term.




Oh dude trust me, it wasn't directed at you. Your seriously one of my favorite people on here. Your a fan and your real with yourself, and not in denial like so many people here. Your analysis's on Roman Reigns are spot on my friend, and I usually agree with everything you say.

I too think he gets way too much unwarranted heat, but it just comes hand in hand with the role their putting on him. But yeah I completely agree, a feud with Rusev would be perfect for Roman. Allows him a big win at Mania, and lets him really grow into his own for the next year.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

There were like 10 smarks chanting boring during the Reigns match. And these fucking losers chant boring when Reigns is in a submission hold to Big Show. That's a standard part of a match when it's face vs heel. 

The loser smarks aren't going to change WWE's plans for WM. They did it last year and what did they get?

- Batista got pissed and left (justified)
- Punk didn't like the new WM plans
- WWE missed a huge chance to have Batista be WWE Champ while promoting his summer blockbuster
- Daniel Bryan's neck wasn't feeling well so he had to drop the title and thus avoided the beatdown from Brock.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Cesaro Section said:


> Oh dude trust me, it wasn't directed at you. Your seriously one of my favorite people on here. Your a fan and your real with yourself, and not in denial like so many people here. Your analysis's on Roman Reigns are spot on my friend, and I usually agree with everything you say.
> 
> I too think he gets way too much unwarranted heat, but it just comes in hand with the role their putting on him. But yeah I completely agree, a feud with Rusev would be perfect for Roman. Allows him a big win at Mania, and lets him really grow into his own for the next year.


True, I understand the frustration at seeing a guy possibly get the belt and is so glaringly not ready. But he's trying :cry 



:lol Nah. Either WWE needs to turn him heel or slow his ass down. Watching wasted potential get wrecked because the company likes to prematurely ejaculates sucks :lol

Rusev vs Roman has me like :banderas. I have ZERO interest for Roman vs Brock;with and without the belt. That staredown Roman and Rusev had at the Battle Royale was great. I think those two could have a fun match if WWE doesn't try to make them wrestle a slow match. Just two big guys pounding on each other and trying to kill (Y)

And awwww shucks :grin2: Thank you. I like anyone I can have a mature conversation with. I'm the last person who will sit here and go "Roman is ready." He's so far from ready I am baffled how WWE thinks him winning the Rumble, let alone the belt, is smart. That's straight from the "How can we screw up Roman's first push." handbook 

Thanks for keeping it cordial. I know I am an obnoxious mark, but I surely know my favorite needs to go chill in the midcard for a while


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> True, I understand the frustration at seeing a guy possibly get the belt and is so glaringly not ready. But he's trying :cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hah yeah man I'm with you on that, nothing worse then opening a thread and immediatley seeing a million biased people either completely trashing somebody or completely over hyping them. And don't worry man I'm biased as it comes haha. Nearly every big match I watch I'm always there like "Damn I wish Cesaro was in this match..."

And yessss that first Battle Royal was golden. Both, big guys, with good speed and agility, it would be a fun match to watch them collide.

They had good chemistry, it has a big match feel, and anyone who goes against Rusev gets a great reaction. I believe it could be the perfect launching pad for Roman's career.

EDIT: And on a plus note, imagine Reigns and Ziggler as the secondary Title Holders. It'd be the most significant those belts have been in years.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> I've always thought Bray Wyatt was pretty good lol.


Bray is good. He's by a wide margin the best wwe trained worker to come out in years. The rest are all meh at best, because I don't think they teach ring psychology in their developmental.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Cesaro Section said:


> Hah yeah man I'm with you on that, nothing worse then opening a thread and immediatley seeing a million biased people either completely trashing somebody or completely over hyping them. And don't worry man I'm biased as it comes haha. Nearly every big match I watch I'm always there like "Damn I wish Cesaro was in this match..."
> 
> And yessss that first Battle Royal was golden. They had good chemistry, it has a big match feel, and anyone who goes against Rusev gets a great reaction. I believe it could be the perfect launching pad for Roman's career.


:lmao Exactly. I'm always ready to defend my favorite and argue on this board. Sometimes it's nice to talk to someone who is objective and isn't simply going "he sucks. I hope he fails." Roman has potential. He can possibly be the guy...in like 2 years :lol

And I feel you. I know it wouldn't end well for Cesaro(sadly),but I never understood why we never got Cesaro vs Roman?? I think Cesaro would make Roman look great and would match him better ring style wise. He could also help Roman learn a few things. Actually, Roman really admires Cesaro. He talks about how he loves how unpredictable Cesaro is in the ring and how he's a great talent. He watches every Cesaro match he can :lol

Rusev vs Roman definitely had that big fight feel at the Royale. I dont' know if that magic can be captured again, but damn, it's well worth a try. Rusev can lose to a young guy who can benefit from a rub like that. And Roman can be saved from trying to make an impossible situation work.

I thought their Smackdown match showed promise. Of course it didn't really get going and they had to DQ it to protect both guys. But those two on the big stage would look nice  Then Roman can carry the US title and simmer in the midcard for a while. Gain some much needed experience. 

Oh, and I'm a chick :lol I'm surprised that isn't painfully obvious 

EDIT: Cough...I kind of hope Ziggler beats Lesnar..cough


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> There were like 10 smarks chanting boring during the Reigns match. And these fucking losers chant boring when Reigns is in a submission hold to Big Show. That's a standard part of a match when it's face vs heel.
> 
> The loser smarks aren't going to change WWE's plans for WM. They did it last year and what did they get?
> 
> ...


Soooo, no real reasons against listening to the fans? Punk leaving was the reason plans changed, Batista said himself the way his return was handled was WWE's fault for not realising what would happen, and no one could know about Bryan's injury (let alone the backlash against him losing to Brock). 

Your reasons actually make no sense whatsoever.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Roman Reigns is the only logical choice to take down Brock at WM 31. We need to remember that the person that beats Brock needs to be someone that can carry all that stock (Taker's Sreak, Brock's dominance). Reigns can take that stock and others will benefit going forward. Reigns is the only guy that can potentially allow for Cena to turn heel.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Soooo, no real reasons against listening to the fans? Punk leaving was the reason plans changed, Batista said himself the way his return was handled was WWE's fault for not realising what would happen, and no one could know about Bryan's injury (let alone the backlash against him losing to Brock).
> 
> Your reasons actually make no sense whatsoever.


I firmly believe that the Royal Rumble caused Punk to leave. That night made WWE change plans. I have to imagine Punk was pissed with Bryan getting all that love and fans not giving a fuck about him during the Rumble.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Roman Reigns is the only logical choice to take down Brock at WM 31. We need to remember that the person that beats Brock needs to be someone that can carry all that stock (Taker's Sreak, Brock's dominance). Reigns can take that stock and others will benefit going forward. Reigns is the only guy that can potentially allow for Cena to turn heel.


Cena will NEVER turn heel. He is the only needle mover in that entire company, and just because Reigns may become a a star, he will never become as big of one as Cena. You don't turn the bigger star heel to feud with the lesser star.

And Punk said he thought it was Bryan's year, he knew he had no place in the Mania 30 main event. He said it on the podcast.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Soooo, no real reasons against listening to the fans? Punk leaving was the reason plans changed, Batista said himself the way his return was handled was WWE's fault for not realising what would happen, and no one could know about Bryan's injury (let alone the backlash against him losing to Brock).
> 
> Your reasons actually make no sense whatsoever.


You know what the sad part is. It hasn't even been a year yet since the WWE Universe shat on Batista for winning. So it's not like WWE has forgotten.

So how do they feel it's smart, to set up their pet project for the same backlash :lmao

The only way this works is if they realize his first face push isn't working, have him win Rumble and the belt...but then he turns heel and becomes the next Heyman Guy when Paul turns on Brock(who is leaving anyways). 

And because because both options sound stupid: with Roman winning the Rumble and title as face the dumbest...option 1 is most likely :lol


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TakeMyGun said:


> Cena will NEVER turn heel. He is the only needle mover in that entire company, and just because Reigns may become a a star, he will never become as big of one as Cena. You don't turn the bigger star heel to feud with the lesser star.
> 
> *And Punk said he thought it was Bryan's year, he knew he had no place in the Mania 30 main event. He said it on the podcast.*


This is how he continues to fool you people. If Punk was REALLY Bryan's friend don't you think he would have stuck it out till WM so he could be apart of that big moment for his friend? Punk also had a chance to work with Bryan at WM 27 but turned it down. 

Punk doesn't care about Bryan but tries to make people believe that he does.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Exactly. I'm always ready to defend my favorite and argue on this board. Sometimes it's nice to talk to someone who is objective and isn't simply going "he sucks. I hope he fails." Roman has potential. He can possibly be the guy...in like 2 years :lol
> 
> And I feel you. I know it wouldn't end well for Cesaro(sadly),but I never understood why we never got Cesaro vs Roman?? I think Cesaro would make Roman look great and would match him better ring style wise. He could also help Roman learn a few things. Actually, Roman really admires Cesaro. He talks about how he loves how unpredictable Cesaro is in the ring and how he's a great talent. He watches every Cesaro match he can :lol
> 
> ...



Oh hah apologies, I never get a right read on gender on these forums :laugh:

And yeah I actually remember reading a while back Cesaro used to carpool with The Shield all the time. Would definitley be cool to watch those guys develope a feud of sorts, and like you said it would probably be great for both those guys. Reigns could get some experience with one of the best inring workers in the world, and Cesaro would get back on track fighting in a relevant storyline again finally.

Heh I'd love if Reigns uses some of that charm he has on Vince to convince him to stop burying Cesaro :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> This is how he continues to fool you people. If Punk was REALLY Bryan's friend don't you think he would have stuck it out till WM so he could be apart of that big moment for his friend? Punk also had a chance to work with Bryan at WM 27 but turned it down.
> 
> Punk doesn't care about Bryan but tries to make people believe that he does.


Did you listen to the podcast? The dude was suspended early February for 60 days way before the Bryan changes were even made, and the suspension came up the day after Mania.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I wonder if they'll put the belt back on Cena at the Rumble just to get the crowd on Reigns' side at Mania if the rejection gets any worse :lol.

Holy fuck, the possibility of such a thing actually happening is both hilarious and pretty sickening.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

tbp82 said:


> *There's a small vocal group of nerds/iwc types in the arena tonight no doubt.........*the countout win was by knocking big show over the announce table. How did that not make Reigns look strong?


I haven't watched the episode yet, but I'm going to take a stab and call crap on that. When it's a minority, no matter how vocal it is, you can tell it's a minority on this show. Think of how many times some assholes try to start a "boring" chant at the beginning of a match -- even if you can hear it, it's not the predominant chant and it's usually gone in a few seconds. If it's the overwhelming or predominant chant, that's not a vocal "minority."


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The loser smarks aren't going to change WWE's plans for WM. They did it last year and what did they get?
> 
> - Batista got pissed and left (justified)
> - Punk didn't like the new WM plans
> - *WWE missed a huge chance to have Batista be WWE Champ while promoting his summer blockbuster*


we are still pushing this. 

mania 30 was on april 6th and gotg was released on august 1st so 4 months. rock was champion in 2013 about a month or so before f+f 6 came out and a week before gi joe came out and he brought the title to premieres etc and it did NOTHING for wwe business given ratings, attendance and overall revenue for first 3 months 2012-13 and 14 was almost identical and that was the fucking rock



The Boy Wonder said:


> Roman Reigns is the only logical choice to take down Brock at WM 31. We need to remember that the person that beats Brock needs to be someone that can carry all that stock (Taker's Sreak, Brock's dominance). *Reigns can take that stock and others will benefit going forward. Reigns is the only guy that can potentially allow for Cena to turn heel.*


sorry but how do you come to this conclusion? 

is reigns currently outselling cena in merch? is reigns outselling cena at houseshows?

cena will only turn heel if there is a super hot face to take his place and no matter how much you like reigns he isn't superhot right now and doing incredible business.




4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I wonder if they'll put the belt back on Cena at the Rumble just to get the crowd on Reigns' side at Mania if the rejection gets any worse :lol.
> 
> Holy fuck, the possibility of such a thing actually happening is both hilarious and pretty sickening.


honestly that would be the better match. reigns and lesnar mainevent would bomb at the box-office as it stands.

cena and reigns might not do blowaway business but at least cena wouldn't be a lame-duck champion (as lesnar would be if he is leaving) and cena would make reigns look like a million bucks as he did with punk and bryan when they won their first titles (mitb 11 and summerslam 13)


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

You guys are trying too damn hard. You make it seem like a good amount of people were chanting boring. It was a small number of smarks in the audience. It be one thing if Reigns was getting boring chants while he was on offense. But how can some of you get giddy about Reigns getting boring chants while he's in a submission move!

Do you people honestly think you can control every WM push now? Even after your boy couldn't handle the grind of being champion?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd legit rather Cena stay top guy than Roman become it, and I can't fucking stand Cena.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

It will be interesting to see if he continues to get the mediocre reaction he got tonight; and if he does, will he still get his WM moment?


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

This year should be Ambrose's year. He should win the Rumble and win the world title at Mania.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I wonder if they'll put the belt back on Cena at the Rumble just to get the crowd on Reigns' side at Mania if the rejection gets any worse :lol.
> 
> Holy fuck, the possibility of such a thing actually happening is both hilarious and pretty sickening.


That's probably what they'll end up doing. Using the hatred Cena gets to put Reigns over.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> That's probably what they'll end up doing. Using the hatred Cena gets to put Reigns over.


Probably would be the only way to get me to cheer Reigns at this point honestly.

Through, does it seem like they are testing the waters with Ziggler in case Reigns bombs really hard, or am I just overthinking things?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A Merry Chromemas said:


> That's probably what they'll end up doing. Using the hatred Cena gets to put Reigns over.


Where would that leave Brock though? I mean, I honestly don't think he'd be too torn up about missing Mania outside of the nice payday, but they'd have to try and do something with the guy.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Reigns would get more over if you hold off his Title win and have him be the first man to beat Rusev at 'Mania. Leave the Title to someone the fans actually like.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

They were cheering boring at Big Show. 

It's the Big Show. LMAOS


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

x78 said:


> Those fat ugly nerds desperately trying to shit on Reigns was the funniest part of the show, second only to the fat ugly nerds on this forum marking out about it.


So people that dislike Reigns like myself are automatically fat and ugly even though his a shit talker and cant hang a 15 minute match without getting exhausted im quite slender thank you yes i have a girlfriend and she tells me im handsome ill take her word over a cunt like you :ti Reigns fans acting so fucking cool i bet you the insecure loser bashing on others and since you on this forum what does it make you son of a bitch?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

its official IWC hates reigns he's never gonna happen 
Bryan is still the mega babyface
WWE will probably turn him heel soon
having them feud would be like christian vs orton all over again


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> I'd fucking love to know the plan of action for when Roman has to battle Paul Heyman on the mic, or when he has to keep the attention of a crowd for 10+ minutes when he's opening shows _on his own_ with a promo, and worst of all: dealing with the post-WM crowd who are going to rip him a new asshole.
> 
> What will the excuses be :lmao? He's gonna get better, right? :duck





Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Battle of words :drake1?
> 
> :heyman: Ladies and Gentlemen, my name is Pau..
> :reigns:
> ...


Fun stuff :hayden3



WynterWarm12 said:


> Paul seems to like Roman. So I'm sure he would be backstage with him and going over material and tips. Heyman has always been about accentuating the good and hiding the bad. He would make Roman look good because that's what Paul does. Shit, he might be able to get WWE to ease up on the scripted stuff for the feud.


Yeah, I doubt that as much as Heyman "likes" Reigns, he's gonna pull off any miracles. Probably Heyman will just start burying talking on the mic and Roan will punch him and that will be, Heyman would sell how afraid he is of THE POWERHOUSE ROAN REIGNS :reigns

Whatever fucking tips he gives him lmao) if Roan doesn't actually has some experience in cutting promos and decent ones at that... They didn't throw Rollins vs Jericho/Cena/Heyman on the mic on his first night, they gave him chance to talk for like a year. So I can only imagine how Reigns vs Heyman might be :heyman5 

JFC, this whole thing will be such a joke :maury


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

reigns is bad on the mic but having the look is so much more important. All he needs is to work on his ring endurance and he'll be WM main event ready.

He's gonna get eaten alive by the smarks but if he improves in these areas he'll be given a cena push in spite of hate.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

wow that was a terrible match, with that been said, nobody likes cena but did that stop vince from pushing him? no, they're gonna keep pushing him regardless and maybe turn him heel if it's necessary.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Kane and Big Show just completely suck the life out of anything.


why the fuck do some people act like kane and big show are wrestlers that deserve our respect and are even legends? more so kane than big show with the legend status. i think they are both pretty pedestrian. 

one has a good gimmick of being taker's brother and the other is just really big. you can cherry pick things they've done well in their careers, but that's only cause they've somehow hung around for so damn long. i think they both suck a bag of dicks.


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

Look, I'm not a fan of either The Big Show or Reigns, but that match was still better than it had any right to be. Was it great? No, but it wasn't terrible either. Regardless of how Show's been booked over the years, beating a 7ft, 400 pound guy should be difficult, and having Reigns just steamroll over him wouldn't make sense.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Brandough said:


> This site will be unbearable once Roman wins the WWE title.


Are you kidding me? It'll be hilarious.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Enigmal said:


> Are you kidding me? It'll be hilarious.


it will be once the ratings drop even more and reigns shows to be even worse than cena.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Enigmal said:


> Are you kidding me? It'll be hilarious.


Hilarious at first but all the 1001 Reigns hate threads will start to get tedious


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I didn't watch the match, but I did see his entrance, which began with some mild scattered applause. OVER AS FUUUUCCCKKK!!!!unk2


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> And plus, why is Roman always having matches with slow big guys like Kane and Big Show who he can barely do any moves on and they can't sell half his shit. Roman should be having matches with guys like Cesaro, Harper or anyone he can have a quicker paced match with.


Being a Reings fan brainwashed you. You forgot the Randy match when that poor fucking bastard carried Reigns to a DECENT match with everything he could ? when the #1 face of the company was :
A)lying on the ground
B)doing the superman punch or another of his 2 moves.


----------



## GamerStyles (Feb 12, 2013)

The thing about Reigns that really bugs me is nothing (and I mean NOTHING) about him feels real. He's too manufactured and has done nothing to prove he's what WWE makes him out to be. This whole thing about him being a powerhouse is a big joke right now. If he's really that, than where are all the power moves like power bombs and Body Slams ? Why isn't he dominating his opponents if he's a powerhouse ? It feels more like we're constantly being told how great this guy is rather than actually seeing it with our own eyes.

Another thing, why is he still doing the shield entrance and wearing the shield gear ? Look at how Ambrose and Rollins have became their own men with their own characters and everything, then take a look at Reigns.

His booking isn't helping him either. For a guy, who still thinks he's in the shield, he looked like he completely forgot Ambrose and Rollins names just two weeks after the split :lmao

I'm sorry to all the Reigns marks in here but there's no reason at all to be a Reigns fan.....YET. He hasn't done a damn thing to be impressed with. You're just being told he's impressive.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Roman Reigns Entrance And Promo*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

worrying thing is, Minneapolis is a super casual crowd too and he is still getting those chants.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

Let's see the reaction of internetards if WWE makes Rock vs Brock for the Title which is most likely what they'll go with if Reigns continue to get booed.

I don't like him nor think he's ready for his push but Reigns is the only logical option to beat Brock.

Like I said, you boo him, you get a guy who is in his mid 40s and only wrestle once every year or two getting the Lesnar rub.


Keep booing Roman but don't ever complain about WWE not "creating new stars" or "relying on part timers".

You can't have everything your way.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TheBOAT said:


> *You can't have everything your way.*


*Why the frak not?* Would it kill them to start pushing Ambrose to the moon and (gasp) actually have him win a damn match for once? I suspect he would start getting over really strong really fast if they did. Would it kill them to give Ziggler a main event push or is the concussion he sustained almost two years ago still hanging over his head?

It's not like they're without _potential_ main event babyfaces. They're just not guys that fit WWE's "corporate image". Well cry me a motherfrakking river. I've spent several hundred dollars on this product over the last 17 months, but the last four have been among the more brutal i've ever witnessed... And I saw WCW at the end.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

^ Most want Reigns pushed not Ambrose. Guys Reigns is going to have to get pushed to the moon.

He's the guy


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

RKO 4life said:


> ^ Most want Reigns pushed not Ambrose. Guys Reigns is going to have to get pushed to the moon.
> 
> He's the guy


Bullshit,but even if this would be true somehow then everything will change when Prince Devitt aka. Finn Balor will debut to the main roster.


----------



## GamerStyles (Feb 12, 2013)

TheBOAT said:


> Let's see the reaction of internetards if WWE makes Rock vs Brock for the Title which is most likely what they'll go with if Reigns continue to get booed.
> 
> I don't like him nor think he's ready for his push but Reigns is the only logical option to beat Brock.
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is, either cheer for Reigns and fuck everybody else or GTFO.

Interesting indeed. You know, that got me thinking, why didn't we get Orton vs Batista at the WM main event this year :hmm:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

TheBOAT said:


> Let's see the reaction of internetards if WWE makes Rock vs Brock for the Title which is most likely what they'll go with if Reigns continue to get booed.
> 
> I don't like him nor think he's ready for his push but Reigns is the only logical option to beat Brock.
> 
> ...


What kind of retarded logic is this? :eagle

No he's not the only logical option. Especially when you have Ziggler and Ambrose on the roster.

You can boo him and still complain about the lack of new stars. I want new stars that I like with tons of talent. Not new stars that bore me.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Holiday Deleting...... said:


> You can boo him and still complain about the lack of new stars. I want new stars that I like with tons of talent. Not new stars that bore me.


How dare you think for yourself! As a member of the WWE Universe, you should just *submit* and start liking the people Vince tells you to like.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> *Why the frak not?* Would it kill them to start pushing Ambrose to the moon and (gasp) actually have him win a damn match for once?


WWE ARE pushing Ambrose though (main evented 2 PPVs OVER Cena), they ARE pushing Ziggler and they ARE pushing Rollins.

Ambrose isn't as over as Roman Reigns and isn't meant to be the next top babyface like Roman. He could be the next top heel though but never the next top face. His "lunatic" gimmick screams mid-card.

I could see him turning heel on Roman and feuding with him over the title post-WM.

As for Ziggler, WWE see him as mid-card 4 life and unless he becomes Vince's boy toy like HBK, I don't see him becoming a main eventer.



GamerStyles said:


> So what you're saying is, either cheer for Reigns and fuck everybody else or GTFO.
> 
> Interesting indeed. You know, that got me thinking, why didn't we get Orton vs Batista at the WM main event this year :hmm:


Orton vs Batista shouldn't have main evented, Reigns-Lesnar should because it will create a new star in Roman Reigns.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Nah but seriously, most people already called this happening to him


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HOLY SHIT! :mark:

I am watching Show vs. Reigns just to hear those chants. *SO IT BEGINS...*


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

TheBOAT said:


> WWE ARE pushing Ambrose though (main evented 2 PPVs OVER Cena), they ARE pushing Ziggler and they ARE pushing Rollins.
> 
> Ambrose isn't as over as Roman Reigns and isn't meant to be the next top babyface like Roman. He could be the next top heel though but never the next top face. His "lunatic" gimmick screams mid-card.
> 
> ...


Pushing Ambrose? Yeah. Thats why he looses in every PPV since SummerSlam and loses by stupid finishes. No wonder Ambrose isn't that over than the other idiot.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TheBOAT said:


> WWE ARE pushing Ambrose though (main evented 2 PPVs OVER Cena), they ARE pushing Ziggler and they ARE pushing Rollins.


No, they aren't. Only a few people on the roster are pushed and protected. It's basically Cena, Reigns and Rusev. Even Rollins has been beaten like a drum lately (which makes me think he might be getting the strap some time soon, but that's another matter entirely).

The rest of the roster is made up of mid-card geeks that "enjoy" even-steven booking. Very few people ever get over with that kind of booking. Ambrose doesn't even get even-steven booking. He hasn't won a singles match on PPV in 2014. He's "pushed" the same way Daniel Bryan was in the fall of 2013. They put him in main events, but they also made it very clear several times that *this guy wasn't going to come through so you should stop supporting him.*


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> No, they aren't. Only a few people on the roster are pushed and protected. It's basically Cena, Reigns and Rusev. Even Rollins has been beaten like a drum lately (which makes me think he might be getting the strap some time soon, but that's another matter entirely).
> 
> The rest of the roster is made up of mid-card geeks that "enjoy" even-steven booking. Very few people ever get over with that kind of booking. Ambrose doesn't even get even-steven booking. He hasn't won a singles match on PPV in 2014. He's "pushed" the same way Daniel Bryan was in the fall of 2013. They put him in main events, but they also made it very clear several times that *this guy wasn't going to come through so you should stop supporting him.*



It's probably culminating to one big WM Moment for Ambrose or possibly a heel turn.

Either way, that is no reason as to why he isn't over. Rock and Bryan were booked the same way during their rise to the top and they were 100x more over than Ambrose.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

TheBOAT said:


> WWE ARE pushing Ambrose though (main evented 2 PPVs OVER Cena), they ARE pushing Ziggler and they ARE pushing Rollins.
> 
> Ambrose isn't as over as Roman Reigns and isn't meant to be the next top babyface like Roman. He could be the next top heel though but never the next top face. His "lunatic" gimmick screams mid-card.
> 
> ...


Why can't Ambrose be the next top face? Kinda like how you couldn't picture the Nation of Domination Rock as a transcendent face, right? You never know until they try and right now, they're doing everything in their power to stall his momentum with retarded booking. No wonder his popularity has plateaued. Let's have Roman look stupid, and lose his next 3 PPV matches and see how much fans cheer for him. It's speaks volumes how much fans like Ambrose DESPITE the horrific booking. He has that connection with the fans already.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GamerStyles said:


> I'm sorry to all the Reigns marks in here but there's no reason at all to be a Reigns fan.....YET. He hasn't done a damn thing to be impressed with. You're just being told he's impressive.


*Maybe because we don't have short term memory and saw what he's capable of in The Shield, watched his past work in NXT, and have seen him speak eloquently in interviews :jericho2. *



Arcturus said:


> worrying thing is, Minneapolis is a super casual crowd too and he is still getting those chants.


*Super casuals :drake1? Lets review last nights chants:

Jamie Noble 
JBL 
Daniel Bryan BEFORE THE BELL EVEN RANG, meaning that small pocket of fans intended to shit on Roman regardless.
Paige, We want Paige
Merry Christmas
One More Tree


That's just off the top of my head. Nothing casual about that crowd; they were trying to put themselves over all night. It was like an angry NXT crowd on roids. The smarky Lesnar fans came and he didn't even show up.*


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

kwab said:


> Why can't Ambrose be the next top face? Kinda like how you couldn't picture the Nation of Domination Rock as a transcendent face, right?


NOD Rock was actually entertaining and wasn't acting like a mental retard doing stupid constipated faces lol.

Let him drop the "Lunatic" gimmick then he COULD be the top babyface.

That gimmick screams "mid card 4 life".


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ambrose would make a great heel. They def should turn him.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

It was certainly not because of Roman that people booed. Big Show is fucking past his prime. Show and kane need to fuck off from the Company, they bring nothing to the table. Show is slow and unbearable to Watch.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

ThePhenomtaker said:


> It was certainly not because of Roman that people booed. Big Show is fucking past his prime. Show and kane need to fuck off from the Company, they bring nothing to the table. Show is slow and unbearable to Watch.


They were chanting "Roman Sucks" during the divas match :lmao


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Big Show and Roman Reigns is not exactly the most thrilling match up. Big Show in 2014 isn't exactly thrilling, either. Show is going to get booed most of the time because he needs to retire. We as fans can not invest any more into him due to his constant heel/face turns. So that's the first issue. 

2. Reigns has boring offense. Sorry, but he does. He did a total of, what, ONE move before going into his signatures? I don't even think a Samoan Drop counts, because that is one of his signatures actually. So, yeah, he did that then the apron dropkick and the superman punch. You're trying to tell me this clown is going to be in a 25 minute match with Brock Lesnar? GTFO. Is it going to be 24 minutes of him getting his ass beat and 1 minute of his super comeback? Can I see this guy actually wrestle? As much shit as we give Cena, he at least broke out a sit out powerbomb in the same fucking night. And a top rope leg drop. If I see Reigns do something other than a clothesline I might be less skeptical. 

So this is the second week in a row where RAW has gotten audible boring chants, yet the company won't change shit. Just past the point of questioning this crap. All I know is I've spent way too much money on Wrestlemania tickets to sit and take it when I'm there. I will be vocal as shit the next night on RAW if WM31 isn't handled right.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

To play Devil's Advocate here they were most likely aiming the boring chans at Show NOT Reigns, lets see if they put Reigns against someone the average viewer doesn't hate and see if the boring chants return before announcing Reigns as a flop


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Ambrose is definitely more talented and riped than precocious Roman Reigns. But sorry, I just can't take him seriously. Lunatic Fringe? Really, he looks like a clown trying to act "lunatic", and it can be seen through his phony hypocrite ass.

Whilst, Roman, on the other hand, may not be as swift on the mic and in the ring, he does have one thing, which sets him apart from every single superstar of this generation: *INTENSITY*.

But obviously haters would never admit that. Who cares though, there are enough people who believe in :reigns


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

You guys are really reaching with this one. I didn't hear "Daniel Bryan" chants during the match last night.

Also, when a few fans chanted "boring" they did it when Show was in control. As soon as Reigns showed signs of getting up from the submission hold the fans started cheering.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> You guys are really reaching with this one. I didn't hear "Daniel Bryan" chants during the match last night.
> 
> Also, when a few fans chanted "boring" they did it when Show was in control. As soon as Reigns showed signs of getting up from the submission hold the fans started cheering.


So let me get this straight you didn't hear the "Daniel Bryan" chant but you did hear the "Boring" chant, when the "Daniel Bryan" chant was louder? :draper2

Not that either of those chants matter at all. The bigger story here is the tepid reaction Reigns got for his entrance and "big 3 moves" IT could have just been one quiet crowd (which I hope for Reigns and more so the WWE's sake is the case) b/c if the "novelty" of his return has worn off already, that is bad news.


----------



## GamerStyles (Feb 12, 2013)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> Maybe because we don't have short term memory and saw what he's capable of in The Shield, watched his past work in NXT, and have seen him speak eloquently in interviews :jericho2.


We've also seen what Ambrose and Rollins are capable of in the shield but that's not what I was referring to. I was talking about the post-Shield Roman Reigns. To me at least, his flaws are becoming more apparent as weeks go by and the over-protecting him with dump-ass booking isn't helping him either.

Don't know of his work in FCW/NXT (never thought of that actually) so don't count that in. Like I said, I was talking about the post-Shield Roman Reigns, the way he's been booked, the stuff that he needs to do more in the ring rather than the million fucking clotheslines and punches that he seems to only do.

As for his mic-work, he's clearly not good at it, not with the (say exactly this and that) stupid scripts that they're handing him anyway and they need to stop doing that. The guy clearly got some swagger about him and looks more comfortable when he's talking outside of character. but of course in classic WWE fashion, they don't go for the guy's strengths but focus on his weaknesses fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GamerStyles said:


> We've also seen what Ambrose and Rollins are capable of in the shield but that's not what I was referring to. I was talking about the post-Shield Roman Reigns. To me at least, his flaws are becoming more apparent as weeks go by and the over-protecting him with dump-ass booking isn't helping him either.
> 
> Don't know of his work in FCW/NXT (never thought of that actually) so don't count that in. Like I said, I was talking about the post-Shield Roman Reigns, the way he's been booked, the stuff that he needs to do more in the ring rather than the million fucking clotheslines and punches that he seems to only do.
> 
> As for his mic-work, he's clearly not good at it, not with the (say exactly this and that) stupid scripts that they're handing him anyway and they need to stop doing that. The guy clearly got some swagger about him and looks more comfortable when he's talking outside of character. but of course in classic WWE fashion, they don't go for the guy's strengths but focus on his weaknesses fpalm


*Then that changes everything. In that case, WWE has given you no reason to like Roman Reigns. His storyline booking is awful and inconsistent, he's been put in random Tag Team matches and boring feuds that no one cares about, he gets his ass kicked in all of his singles matches and makes bullshit comebacks, and he's overscripted to the point where he sounds retarded. The only reason to be a fan of Roman is if you're a fan of his personal traits like bad ass appeal, charisma and intensity. WWE does him NO favors.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> So let me get this straight you didn't hear the "Daniel Bryan" chant but you did hear the "Boring" chant, when the "Daniel Bryan" chant was louder? :draper2
> 
> Not that either of those chants matter at all. The bigger story here is the tepid reaction Reigns got for his entrance and "big 3 moves" IT could have just been one quiet crowd (which I hope for Reigns and more so the WWE's sake is the case) b/c if the "novelty" of his return has worn off already, that is bad news.


I didn't hear the DB chants. Tell me what point of this match this happened.

Just stop. You guys are not hijacking his push. The young kids WILL NOT abandon Reigns. The ladies WILL NOT abandon Reigns. Did Batista have those two demographics going for him last year when he was hijacked by Bryan? Nope.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

There were Daniel Bryan chants, I think it was in the earlier half of the match.

I don't blame you for not hearing them, it sounded like it was 10 people.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

SovereignVA said:


> There were Daniel Bryan chants, I think it was in the earlier half of the match.
> 
> I don't blame you for not hearing them, *it sounded like it was 10 people.*


That's just it. The chants were from a few people who chanted loudly during a slow part of the match. Chanting boring when the heel is in control? Do we NOT know how a match goes in wrestling? Every match has slow parts where the heel is dominating.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

A normal unnecessary match featuring the Bitch Slow got boring chants. News to me. When Reigns gets the same reaction week after week until 1/19/2015 then we have a problem.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

TheBOAT said:


> Let's see the reaction of internetards if WWE makes Rock vs Brock for the Title which is most likely what they'll go with if Reigns continue to get booed.
> 
> I don't like him nor think he's ready for his push but Reigns is the only logical option to beat Brock.


none of the shield guys are ready to mainevent wrestlemania. its only 6 months since those 3 started their main roster singles career and reigns has only been in one singles match on ppv this year!!

in a perfect world you would be creating new stars every year in the mainevent of wrestlemania but the real world is different and you can't push guys that are not ready.

as i said previously the person lesnar should be facing this year is punk which makes this whole thing so ironic. the other options to face lesnar then would be bryan, rock, austin, orton or rematch with taker

honestly i would personally keep reigns far away from the mainevent and away from an unmotivated lesnar, if its really his last match. lets say the show flops financially...who is then getting the blame and who will vince quickly lose faith in. rewind back to december 1996 and austin was a hell of a lot hotter then than reigns is now (or ambrose/rollins) yet wwe don't have him mainevent mania 13 (which ends up lowest drawing mania in history).

wallstreet will be all over wwe if mania flops and networks subs are low come march 2015 and i don't see lesnar vs reigns doing the numbers that wallstreet expects.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

GamerStyles said:


> The thing about Reigns that really bugs me is nothing (and I mean NOTHING) about him feels real. He's too manufactured and has done nothing to prove he's what WWE makes him out to be. This whole thing about him being a powerhouse is a big joke right now. If he's really that, than where are all the power moves like power bombs and Body Slams ? Why isn't he dominating his opponents if he's a powerhouse ? It feels more like we're constantly being told how great this guy is rather than actually seeing it with our own eyes.
> 
> Another thing, why is he still doing the shield entrance and wearing the shield gear ? Look at how Ambrose and Rollins have became their own men with their own characters and everything, then take a look at Reigns.
> 
> ...



Pretty much agree with this. I get called a "hater" for not liking him but there really isn't a reason for me to be a fan tbh. I'm not going to be a fan of someone because they look good or get great booking. He hasn't shown me anything good in the ring or on the mic so why should I like him :drake1

He has all this potential in the world supposedly but I don't get it. How can you say that when he hasn't shown much besides looking good to Vince and Co?



One week means nothing though, If it happens a few more times before the Rumble then it will be problem because the Philly fans will take it and run with it. 

The Reigns haters vs Reigns marks will be funny for a while though :lol both sides take it to the extreme, the need to constantly bash him and the need to constantly defend him :booklel


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Can anyone dig out a decently entertaining match against the Big Show?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I think blaming Reigns solely for the reaction is pretty silly. That being said, he is not as over as a Wrestlemania headliner should be, plain and simple. Can they fix that in a month? Maybe, I think the best option is to give the Rumble to Bryan, and actually logically book everyone well for a year. See who's over the most after a year of consistent booking, and then go from there.

And if Bryan isn't available, give the Rumble to Orton. Bryan/Lesnar and Bryan/Orton are the two biggest Marquee matches you can do as the headliner for Mania that don't involve Cena. And Bryan is obviously way more over than Orton so he'd be my first pick.



Batz said:


> Can anyone dig out a decently entertaining match against the Big Show?


Sheamus at HIAC 2012, Orton at ER 2013.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

TheBOAT said:


> They were chanting "Roman Sucks" during the divas match :lmao


That was the highlight of the night personally. They were on a mission to crap on Roman and no amount of logic or self-awareness was going to get in their way damn it.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

validreasoning said:


> none of the shield guys are ready to mainevent wrestlemania. its only 6 months since those 3 started their main roster singles career and reigns has only been in one singles match on ppv this year!!
> 
> in a perfect world you would be creating new stars every year in the mainevent of wrestlemania but the real world is different and you can't push guys that are not ready.
> 
> ...


WTF? 

The only options I agree with is The Rock.

Putting Bryan in one of his first matches since a year long neck injury against a guy like Brock would be one of the dumbest ideas ever.

Not sure if Orton really needs the rub of beating Brock, he already had 1000 pushes in the past and didn't become a top draw. Time to give someone else the chance.

Considering what happened to The Undertaker the last time he fought Lesnar, I don't think anyone wants that again especially Taker.

Big Lol @ Punk and Austin.



You could have Rock beating Brock (finally winning the WWE title at Mania) and the next night HHH beats up Rock then Rollins cashes in.

They can do at Wm32 a Shield triple threat match for the title and a Rock-Hunter double main event or they can vacate the title in 2016, have the Royal Rumble match for the WWE title with both Rock and Reigns eliminating each other and have a WM match where Rock passes the torch to his cousin.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

It was a boring match. Incredibly boring! But C'mon, it was a 3 minute match with Big Slow.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> The Reigns haters vs Reigns marks will be funny for a while though :lol both sides take it to the extreme, the need to constantly bash him and the need to constantly defend him :booklel


I find the bashing more funny because there's plenty of material to work with. The marks don't really have any defense but 'deal with it,' 'da look,' 'lol nerds,' etc. It gets a bit stale, lol.

On topic, yeah, Reigns isn't even close to ready for the push they wanna give him. Could you imagine Stone Cold getting boring chants (against Big Show or not) a few months before WM14? I can't. Daniel Bryan got boring chants against Kane before WM30, but there's no point reading into that considering how insanely over he was. If anything, those boring chants during DB's match were in support of him and trying to get him a better match.

To be honest, I think WWE is expecting too much from Reigns if they want him to be The Guy. Let him be what he's supposed to be, a Batista-level guy, and just leave it at that. Stop feeding him every accolade they can think of, it's gonna be a waste.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

It's not a good sign either way. When we get to cities like NY, and in Philly at the Rumble, Reigns is not going to have a good night. It is just a continuing trend that the WWE just doesn't understand that their audience is not the same it has been in recent years. The indy fan is now the main fan base because they grew watching these guys in the Indies and now that they are in the big time they will cheer for the ones they think deserve it because they worked hard getting there. People like Bryan, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro are what the fans want to see on top. It will get even crazier once people like Neville, Zayn, Balor, Itami, and Owens make the main roster. 

It is time for the WWE to seriously rethink their strategy or they will be more and more dysfunction with the fans. Guys like Reigns even with his Background was not a Indy Darling by any stretch and made it because of his bloodline more then his work rate through the years. That will not go over with today's fan.


----------



## Ruzz (May 2, 2008)

Reigns getting jeered is a huge reason for me to torrent Raw this week


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

this is like the sheamus and miz push all over again
reigns is sufficient to get some reactions but fans will turn on him before he ever becomes the guy.
WWE needs to start investing in guys like rollins and ambrose. fans gravitate to them because they were clearly the real talent in the shield.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

It's unnatural. To a large group of fans, Daniel Bryan is still their guy. He's still their heir to the throne. They see Roman being slipped in and slowly but surely, it's going to be exactly what happened at last years RTWM. The Bryan chants are already chanting and the Roman marks are already dismissive of them as a "vocal minority".

That's how it started for Bryan, remember? He just getting cheered by nerds, remember? In the beginning it was just a few "loud nerds"....remember?

It's unnatural and the fans sense that. I think it started with his horrible promo work. I think people are starting to judge and see"this guy is unnatural, this push is unnatural. Wait a minute, where's Daniel Bryan"? 

What would be natural would be to stop exposing Reigns when he is so far behind. Let him do his thing after another year of development and character growth. The backlash already has sprouts and he hasn't even won the belt yet. Not good.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Batz said:


> Can anyone dig out a decently entertaining match against the Big Show?



vs Sheamus at TLC2012, vs Sheamus at what was that ppv again2012, vs RVD on ECW for that belt, vs Flair on ECW, vs Mark Henry NOC. Top of my head.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> I wouldn't think anything of it to be honest. Not until it happens over a prolonged period of time. Same thing goes with his cheering and how loud either is. Lets wait it out and not jump the gun


That's my mindset.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

People forget before he got injured he was coming out to crickets towards the end, of course pretty much every wrestlers gets a decent pop on his return but that soon dies, just look at Batista last year, we could have an almost identical situation with Reigns.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> People forget before he got injured he was coming out to crickets towards the end, of course pretty much every wrestlers gets a decent pop on his return but that soon dies, just look at Batista last year, we could have an almost identical situation with Reigns.


And like Batista last year everybody KNOWS Reigns is going to main event Wrestlemania against Brock Lesnar which would be a stinker of a match as Brock won't give a shit and perform the same way he did against Goldberg, wouldn't even surprise me if Brock completely no sells the spear too.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

I see it now. Fans start booing Reigns, Bryan gets Reigns's spot and faces Lesnar.

Bryan wins, holds the title until Royal Rumble where (Part Time) Rock beats him which would lead to Rock vs Reigns at Wm32 (aka Twice In A Lifetime v2.0)


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I think he needs a bit more moves, become more technical, he is already starting to do the same moves after moves, i know a wrestler has to have these things so the opponent knows what coming and he can react to it. But it would be nice to see him having a good submission move. I know he is a powerhouse but even Goldberg had a submission move. (Rolling Kneebar)


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TheBOAT said:


> I see it now. Fans start booing Reigns, Bryan gets Reigns's spot and faces Lesnar.
> 
> Bryan wins, holds the title until Royal Rumble where (Part Time) Rock beats him which would lead to Rock vs Reigns at Wm32 (aka Twice In A Lifetime v2.0)


That would be excellent if that happened, pending that Bryan is healthy and they actually give him good opponents and feuds this time, instead of Kane fpalm. Everyone would win in that scenario, especially if they fed Rusev to Reigns at WM31. Bryan gets his proper reign, finally, and Reigns gets his christening as the next big thing after another year of working the crowd, improving, and building a desire from the crowd to see him get pushed.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Reigns needs to be pushed down the card for his own good. Delay the push, let him win the title in the Elimination chamber in the summer.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Brandough said:


> This site will be unbearable once Roman wins the WWE title.


It's unbearable already... there's a reason there are so many CM Punk fans here... they relate to one another.


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

How is he being shoved down our throats? lol

While he's been injured he was on the big screen 2-3? times and got big pops, the night he returned from his injury he came out for about 5 minutes and got a massive pop.

How is he being shoved down our throats?

Sure he did well in the Royal Rumble back in fucking January, 11 months ago for crying out loud.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Not really Reigns fault, the way they have built up his push has been way to forced and obvious. Terrible booking strikes again i am afraid!

Its a shame because I do not mind Reigns at all, the man has a good look, he is under rated in the ring, but I do feel he is capable of so much more, he is really athletic for a guy his size, WWE just want to play him safe!

all this is going to go down really badly because I really want to cheer Reigns, I really do, but WWE are giving me no reason to, other than he is a good guy!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

This company had ONE job, 1 f'ing job & that was to prevent another.....








Situation as seen above, now obviously can't tell the future & maybe Roman gets over & the fans go ape shite crazy at his impending win in the city known as "Brotherly Love".

That being said Roman Regins is STILL a a future star in the making, key word "FUTURE" if the WWE is so adamant of having "DAT LOOK" as "DA FACE" of it's company then why didn't they just follow the Cena playbook & what I mean by that is if everyone remembers Cena started out heel, feuded with an even bigger heel (Big Show) which lead to Cena's US title win @ WM XX leading to his WWE Title @ WM 21 a full year to get ready.

Sure Roman began as a heel but has NEVER wrestled a singles contest @ WM which SPITS in the face of true tradition under the big stage known as WM. Let's be honest ALL the big names in the industry before their WM main event match have ALL (exceptions) had at least one warm up singles match before taking center stage......

Shawn Michaels (WM 9 & 10) before main eventing @ WM 11 & 12
Bret Hart (WM 8) before main eventing @ WM 9 & 10
Stone Cold (WM 12 & 13) before main eventing @ WM 14
The Rock (WM 14) before main eventing WM 15
HHH (WM 12, 13, 14, 15) before main eventing WM 2000
Orton (WM 20, 21, & 22) before main eventing WM 24
Cena (WM 20) before main eventing WM 21

Interestingly enough Batista is the ONLY modern day star to only ever wrestled ONE match & that not even a singles match before he went onto main event WM 21 but much like Cena the character had direction & a ground swell of fan support to back his push plus a credible opponent who severed as a mentor...HHH to be the man he faced. 

Roman as NONE of these working for him, all signs of push are working AGAINST him. His previous WM match are all six man tags, last years only lasted 2:56 so how is he to main event in a match that usually requires the minimum of 18 mins plus??? What TRULY is his character all about anyways? Where has been the development? Hey remember his staredown with HHH??? Nothing happened, he got injured so why not save that match for main instead??? His fans support while GREAT back @ last years Rumble & this summer has severely faded because of one thing, Roman is NOT the lesser of two evils today as he was back then. The only reason he got the POP @ RR because he was the last man standing against the not so fan favorite Batista, he was cheered over Cena in that Fatal 4 Way because he was the LESSER of three evils aka Cena, Kane & Randy. 

Now fast forward to today Roman isn't that fresh face for the WWE Title, given the support towards a newly face turn Orton on his return, the rise of Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler now the TRUE underdog & so forth Roman is NOT a first choice to win it all under the grand stage given the crowd reactions & recent merchandise sales.

Like I said though Roman isn't done yet either, if the WWE aka Vince grab my brass balls, I mean rings McMahon actually had the brains & humility to accept the fact the Regins Trains isn't ready yet he would take his finger off the trigger and admit it & give Regins a FULL year to advance his character into a main event spot which should begin with Roman making the final 3 of this upcoming years RR only to be eliminated via Rusev sparking a feud that could culminate in Roman rescuing the US Title away from Russia & I would get Hogan to be the one to raise Roman's hand to get that MEGA POP in a natural manner.

Yes Roman would NOT be in that years main event instead & I hate saying this but I would book the main event of WM 31 as a triple threat as Cena vs Ziggler vs. Lesnar with Ziggler PINNING CENA after Lesnar destroys John with an F-5, Ziggler lands a SUPERKICK knocking Brock through the ropes as Ziggler pins Cena only to have Seth Rollins CASH IN & WIN the WWE Title from Ziggler to cap off WM 31 as the card would look like this......


WWE World Heavyweight Championship
*Ziggler (Rumble Winner)* vs. Lesnar (c) vs. Cena

*Sting* vs. HHH

WWE Divas Title
*Brie Bella * with DB vs. Niki Bella (c)

*Randy Orton* vs. Seth Rollins

WWE US Title
*Roman Regins* w Hogan vs. Rusev (c) w Lana 

Miz vs. *Damien Sandow *

WWE NXT Championship
Sami Zayne (c) vs. *Kevin Owens *

Ryback vs.* Bray Wyatt *

Andre the Giant Battle Royal:_* Winner Ambrose*_ 

WWE Intercontinental Championship
Cesaro vs. Harper (c) vs. *Neville *

Pre Show: WWE Tag Team Titles 


Now you have Rollins as Champion, have him in a few title defenses against Cena, Ziggler & Orton leading to SummerSlam where we get title vs. title as Roman Regins who should be ready facing Rollins in a winner take all match & BAM two former allies, now turned rivals have a one on one encounter with Regins becoming the face of the company.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The.Great.One said:


> How is he being shoved down our throats? lol
> 
> While he's been injured he was on the big screen 2-3? times and got big pops, the night he returned from his injury he came out for about 5 minutes and got a massive pop.
> 
> ...


Because he is coming back from injury and is going to win the RR then the title at WM
how is that not being shoved own our throats?


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Just speaking personally, I think that crowd sucked last night. IMO when you chant boring 3 minutes into a match, you are the problem. Not the company, wrestlers, or match.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL at being shoved down our throats when he's yet to main event anything but multi-man matches in which *he lost.* Ziggler, Wyatt, Rollins, and Ambrose have been pushed harder tbh. People are just hating Roman fr what they see as a *possible* future (and quite frankly what he deserves).


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't think it was Reigns getting the boring, but the Big Slow.

Things I learned from that match:
1. Please retire the Big Slow. I don't care if he's heel or face. Couldn't care less in fact. I learned this a long time ago, but the weekly reminders help
2. Reigns is NOT ready for the "big push" but
3. He will be in a year or two
4. Reigns needs more moves
5. Reigns needs cardio training
6. The Big Slow isn't happy with this set up. Guess what? I still don't care. I'm serious. He could come down to the ring dressed as Little Bo Peep, calling for his damned sheep with "Tiptoe through the Tulips" playing as his entrance music and blowing kisses at the men in the crowd, I simply don't give a rat's ass.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

heizenberg the G said:


> So people that dislike Reigns like myself are automatically fat and ugly even though his a shit talker and cant hang a 15 minute match without getting exhausted im quite slender thank you yes i have a girlfriend and she tells me im handsome ill take her word over a cunt like you :ti Reigns fans acting so fucking cool i bet you the insecure loser bashing on others and since you on this forum what does it make you son of a bitch?


Obviously not all Reigns haters are fat and ugly but these guys actually were, you could see them for the entire show and they were total stereotypes, one of them even had a sign about fake pops on Smackdown. Reigns could have put on a 5* technical classic and these nerds would've still tried to shit on his match, just like a lot of this forum will instantly try to shit on anything he does. And now we have a 200+ post thread with people getting giddy as though it's some sort of turning point in wrestling history :lol Like I said, I'm not even that much of a Reigns fan, it's just legit funny to me.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Dark_Raiden said:


> LOL at being shoved down our throats when he's yet to main event anything but multi-man matches in which *he lost.* Ziggler, Wyatt, Rollins, and Ambrose have been pushed harder tbh. People are just hating Roman fr what they see as a *possible* future (and quite frankly what he deserves).




Nobody has looked more dominant over the last year than Reigns (except Lesnar, but none of the regulars). Even Cena got his ass handed to him at least once, but nobody stands a chance against the Superman Punch. 

About the boring chants... Of course nobody expects him to have a good match with Show, it's more about certain fans expressing how they feel about Reigns getting the title at Mania. They think they might be able to change things like they did last year, but we all know they didn't really give a shit about the fans back then, either. Had Punk not left we would have gotten Randy vs Batista whether we would have liked it or not. Nothing would have changed last year and nothing will change this year, but I still think they should tell Vince what they think about it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you people really expect WWE to cave to your demands after Daniel Bryan failed to stay healthy even after WWE gave him the ball?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Brandough said:


> This site will be unbearable once Roman wins the WWE title.


The show will be more unbearable.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Do you people really expect WWE to cave to your demands after Daniel Bryan failed to stay healthy even after WWE gave him the ball?




Stupid point. Anybody can get injured at any moment. Also, since Reigns just missed a couple of months, that would disqualify him as well.


----------



## Zyplode (Nov 20, 2014)

This thread is stupid... There was only about 3 or 4 guys sitting in the same row chanting this lol... the other few thousand were all busy cheering Reigns on while he was hitting his signature moves. 3 guys chanting random shit isn't gonna change vince's mind in the slightest.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Dark_Raiden said:


> *LOL at being shoved down our throats when he's yet to main event anything but multi-man matches in which he lost. Ziggler, Wyatt, Rollins, and Ambrose have been pushed harder tbh.* People are just hating Roman fr what they see as a *possible* future (and quite frankly what he deserves).


That's very spot on. All those guys have had single main events at ppvs. All have been featured heavily in feuds. Seth nearly opens and close every show lately and when he hasn't ambrose and bray has. 



birthday_massacre said:


> Because he is coming back from injury and is going to win the RR then the title at WM
> how is that not being shoved own our throats?


So you're admitting that the actual shoving hasn't been shown yet, instead you've read what's going to happen and decided his 5 and 10 minutes of screen time vs the bigshow is way too much. Hell, big show and rowan got more screentime for their tlc feud. And before he left was he getting shoved down your throat feuding with Orton and Rollins in the midcard? 



KC Armstrong said:


> *Nobody has looked more dominant over the last year than Reigns (except Lesnar, but none of the regulars).* Even Cena got his ass handed to him at least once, but nobody stands a chance against the Superman Punch.
> 
> About the boring chants... Of course nobody expects him to have a good match with Show, it's more about certain fans expressing how they feel about Reigns getting the title at Mania. They think they might be able to change things like they did last year, but we all know they didn't really give a shit about the fans back then, either. Had Punk not left we would have gotten Randy vs Batista whether we would have liked it or not. Nothing would have changed last year and nothing will change this year, but I still think they should tell Vince what they think about it.


Rusev says hello. He's gone through everyone he's faced including giants in big show and Henry while they were desperately trying to win for their country. Compared with Reigns wins over Orton and a throw away win over seth on Raw(everyone's pinning seth now) that had near zero build up, you're telling me he's been booked the strongest of anyone? Ziggler win over the authority alone tops anything reigns have done as a singles competitor.

If wwe idea is to build up Reigns they haven't done much, they haven't given him moments. They've given him random wins but no moments. Leading into summerslam they didn't even give him a real feud. & his big homecoming is the pleasure of getting to face the big show. If im a casual at home not reading spoilers I'm not jumping to the conclusion that reigns is about to win the rumble.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Ravensflock88 said:


> That's very spot on. All those guys have had single main events at ppvs. All have been featured heavily in feuds. Seth nearly opens and close every show lately and when he hasn't ambrose and bray has.


No my friend.

The issue here is that Rollins, Ambrose, Wyatt and Ziggler have worked their asses off for YEARS, they have learned the business, they have learned the psychology, they have learned how to manage the flow of a match, they have learned how to work a crowd. THEY DESERVE IT.

Reigns has done jack shit he appeared in NXT for what??? a fucking month and then "someone" pulled some string so he replaced kassius ohno as the third Shield member, where his job was to shut the fuck up and have 3 moves.

So... when Reigns has worked for a couple of years, becomes an actual wrestler, steals the show at ppv's with great matches, and people ASK for his push, then he is ready.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Last year was different Bryan was very over and almost every fan wanted him to win the title at WM. This year there's no one in this position. Sure Ambrose, Ziggler and Ryback are over, but nothing extraordinary. Reigns is equally over as them, so I don't see enough reasons to change the planned main event. 

And speaking on the match itself Lesnar vs Reigns are better matched than Ziggler or Ambrose. If it was Austin or Punk instead of Lesnar I would agree Ambrose would be a better match up, but this is not the case. Lesnar vs Reigns is the way to go.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

El_Absoluto said:


> No my friend.
> 
> The issue here is that Rollins, Ambrose, Wyatt and Ziggler have worked their asses off for YEARS, they have learned the business, they have learned the psychology, they have learned how to manage the flow of a match, they have learned how to work a crowd. THEY DESERVE IT.
> 
> ...


Ok. But that really has nothing to do with what I was responding to. They mentioned who's getting pushed better and I agreed. Relax.

& the people you mentioned who's been at it for years are getting pushed too. Reigns years in fcw or short stint in nxt doesn't matter to me either, I enjoy watching him now. I dont think he's ready to main event mania but I don't think he deserves to be crapped on during every single one of his segments since I don't think they've been shoving him down our throats in the meantime.


----------



## retere (Jul 8, 2014)

Ravensflock88 said:


> Ok. But that really has nothing to do with what I was responding to. They mentioned who's getting pushed better and I agreed. Relax.
> 
> & the people you mentioned who's been at it for years are getting pushed too. Reigns years in fcw or short stint in nxt doesn't matter to me either, I enjoy watching him now. I dont think he's ready to main event mania but I don't think he deserves to be crapped on during every single one of his segments since *I don't think they've been shoving him down our throats in the meantime.*


Then you should probably think again.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> To play Devil's Advocate here they were most likely aiming the boring chans at Show NOT Reigns, lets see if they put Reigns against someone the average viewer doesn't hate and see if the boring chants return before announcing Reigns as a flop


There is no way in hell the fans would've chanted boring if it were Ziggler, Ambrose, Daniel Bryan or even Cesaro in there against Show. No way in hell. They would have been into the match.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Do you people really expect WWE to cave to your demands after Daniel Bryan failed to stay healthy even after WWE gave him the ball?


Dude do you mention Daniel Bryan in every single post you make? Seriously, shut the fuck up about the guy.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Daniel Bryan chants. Reigns better get use to it because he will be hearing them again at the Royal Rumble when #30 enters and it's not Bryan.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

"Daniel Bryan chants? No those are Roman Reigns chants King" :cole


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

El_Absoluto said:


> No my friend.
> 
> The issue here is that Rollins, Ambrose, Wyatt and Ziggler have worked their asses off for YEARS, they have learned the business, they have learned the psychology, they have learned how to manage the flow of a match, they have learned how to work a crowd. THEY DESERVE IT.
> 
> ...


Ever since Punk did his little podcast talking about the company wanting him to make Reigns look good, the little internet fans are now anti-Reigns even though he came back from injury. The word of a quitter means more than the guy who was part of one of the best factions of the last 10 years. That's America for you, eh?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

No, they were anti-Reigns before his injury.

His injury was actually a really good thing because it stalled his exposure and took him out of a stale main event scene. It's something they should have took more advantage of. Like repackaging him a bit or going with a different feud for Mania.

Have him beat his own RR record but lose the match and face Rusev at Mania or something.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> No, they were anti-Reigns before his injury.
> 
> His injury was actually a really good thing because it stalled his exposure and took him out of a stale main event scene. It's something they should have took more advantage of. Like repackaging him a bit or going with a different feud for Mania.
> 
> Have him beat his own RR record but lose the match and face Rusev at Mania or something.


That would be the smart thing to do, that is let him work his way up the midcard, have a good run with the IC or US title and work on himself as an all around performer; _before_ you put him in the main event scene.

That'd be the smart thing to do of course... WWE isn't very smart however.


----------



## Orodreth (Jan 19, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> Last year was different Bryan was very over and almost every fan wanted him to win the title at WM. This year there's no one in this position. Sure Ambrose, Ziggler and Ryback are over, but nothing extraordinary. Reigns is equally over as them, so I don't see enough reasons to change the planned main event.
> 
> And speaking on the match itself Lesnar vs Reigns are better matched than Ziggler or Ambrose. If it was Austin or Punk instead of Lesnar I would agree Ambrose would be a better match up, but this is not the case. Lesnar vs Reigns is the way to go.


Ziggler is more over than Ambrose, Reigns and Ryback. 

For months. 

With a shitty booking.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

He's not more over than Ambrose every week. He gets solid chants and Ryback was very over this week too. So whatever backlash that fans thought Ryback would suffer from Punk hating on him like he did? It didn't stick.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

x78 said:


> Obviously not all Reigns haters are fat and ugly but these guys actually were, you could see them for the entire show and they were total stereotypes, one of them even had a sign about fake pops on Smackdown. Reigns could have put on a 5* technical classic and these nerds would've still tried to shit on his match, just like a lot of this forum will instantly try to shit on anything he does. And now we have a 200+ post thread with people getting giddy as though it's some sort of turning point in wrestling history :lol Like I said, I'm not even that much of a Reigns fan, it's just legit funny to me.


IT DOESNT MATTER IF ITS LEGIT FUNNY TO YOU! :rock4 first of all i dont care if you a fan of his or not.
No its not "obviously" anyone that read your stupid post knows you were clearly generalizing you still are now stereotypes :Jordan this is the first time I heard people that dislike Reigns fit a fat and ugly profile stop making up stupid shit.

You need to grow the fuck up just because people dont like who you think is cool does not make them ugly,fat or nerds this guy is a insecure stupid fuck you do realize you on this forum too you have far more post than me describe a nerd than people that dislike Reigns? Thats what you basically saying I have good reason not to like him just like the others his not putting "5 star matches" far from it his promos are boring he does nothing for me and doesnt deserve to go over Brock and just because im expressing my feelings about it is seen being nerdish by a low self esteem cunt like you who feels good bashing and laughing at others than i truly dont give a damn what you think good day prick.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Punkholic said:


> Well, looks like the "Yes Movement 2.0" has begun.


----------



## mattywizzard (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't get all the Reigns hate. Maybe because he is now the "chosen" one over their specific favourites. As long as they don't make him a John Cena underdog, overcomes the odd's character then I am happy for him to be around the main event scene. Not everyone has to work their way through the card. Is he ready in terms of wrestling ability? IMO no, but neither is Cena, his movement, move set, selling ability is horrible to watch for me but he is their biggest draw/star. 

The future of the WWE main event could be great in 2-3 years, especially with wrestling quality.

Reigns - The powerful powerhouse 
Ambrose - The unpredictable assassin
Seth Rollins - The underdog face/cheating heel
Dolph Ziggler - The Show stealer
Kevin Steen - Ruthless attacker
Sami Zayn - Loveable face
Adrien Neville - Highflyer 
Bray Wyatt - Sadistic monster

Then you have the experienced / legends of Cena, Bryan, Rocky (maybe), Orton, Triple H etc


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

mattywizzard said:


> Then you have the experienced / legends of Cena, Bryan, Rocky (maybe), Orton, Triple H etc


Dude Orton is only 34.... he will probably stick around for another decade before turning part timer


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't think they'll be overly bothered with the DB chants, he is afterall the number 2 face in the company. The people are missing him, so they are going to chant his name at every opportunity.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I really don't understand WWE's booking. Reigns has been out for a significant amount of time and now you have to rush to make Reigns look good before his big Wrestlemania push. He surprisingly ends up winning Superstar of the year, so WWE not only gets a huge break but they've got a big boost to push off of. And they do so by having Reigns do a program with the Big Show? Why aren't they continuing the Reigns/Rollins program that was supposed to happen before it got cut short? 

They're a mess right now. You've got Orton coming back and feuding with the wrong fucking person, you've got Reigns coming back and feuding with the wrong fucking person, you've got Cena having ANOTHER match with Lesnar at Royal Rumble, you've got reports saying WWE has no plans to put Bryan back into the position he was previously in just so they can get Reigns pushed over him, despite the fact that Bryan was making significant contributions to the WWE in terms of ratings and PPV buys (and they where positive contributions btw), they have a chance to do Sting/Undertaker at Wrestlemania in one of the most anticipated match ups ever and Triple H wants himself to face Sting instead, and now we're at the point where Dean Ambrose and Dolph mother fucking Ziggler are apparently being considered as replacements for Reigns because WWE is now finally starting to realize that pushing Reigns like this when he's still got a long way to go and is not on main event grounds in anyway is a bad idea, as if that wasn't fucking obvious enough. 

And worst of all, Kane is still having matches. *WHY?!*


----------



## Rocky01542 (Dec 4, 2014)

I really don't get the hype surrounding Roman Reigns. There is nothing about him that stands out to me as a Superstar, he is missing a lot of skills and qualities that would take him anywhere near that rank.

Whenever people defend this guy, it's usually the three same repetitive points:

1) They claim he's sexy/has the look. Yes, I've heard supposedly straight men say that they like him because he's sexy. I remember that this was even brought up to Roman in an interview where the host was asking Roman about how he feels that the men are coming out and admitting that they have "man crushes" on him, and he looked really uncomfortable and decided to shrug the question off. He's supposed to be a wrestler, not a mens underwear model, him being sexy shouldn't be the main reason for him to be the top guy.

2) They say he's a badass. I disagree, when I think of a badass, I see Brock Lesnar bloodying Cena and throwing his ass around the ring, not Roman Reigns who starts off the match with a few punches, then gets his ass kicked for five minutes by people like Fandango before he performs three moves and then wins.

3) "He's not supposed to be a good wrestler, he's a power guy and he does moves that show his strength"

This makes no sense whatsoever, his moveset comprises of punches, a kick, a spear and sometimes a Samoan drop to an oncoming opponent.

If he's so strong then why isn't he doing moves that showcase his strength like suplex variations and powerslams? Anybody can punch anybody regardless of strength, it's not difficult and definitely isn't impressive. Also kayfabe wise it doesn't make him look strong that it took three guys in the Shield to help him do a basic powerbomb.

I'm not surprised he's getting negative chants directed towards him, this is what happens when WWE protect a guy from day one and then make him do the same boring routine over and over again. What makes it worse is that they had two guys who are infinitely more talented than Reigns take the losses for the Shield just to make Roman look strong. 

People are starting to see through WWE's bullshit where they choose anyone they want to be the big star instead of those who worked their ass off for years to get where they're at. I remember Vince McMahon said that John Cena and Randy Orton were going to be the faces of the WWE when they were still in training. They don't care about real talent, they just get someone they like and make their sheepish fanbase defend all their actions.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Part of me is rooting for Reigns but really it is just because I want anyone but Cena at this point. So it really isn't about Reigns. I think he needs another year and he needs his own theme music/entrance. That Shield music and entrance should be retired until a reunion some years down the road. After that he needs steady acting classes and to continue to develop his in ring skill set. He is improving in the ring slowly but surely but he is still green, which was evident when he connected his Super Man punch to the Big Shows jaw 2 weeks ago haha.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Rise said:


> Part of me is rooting for Reigns but really it is just because I want anyone but Cena at this point. So it really isn't about Reigns. I think he needs another year and he needs his own theme music/entrance. That Shield music and entrance should be retired until a reunion some years down the road. After that he needs steady acting classes and to continue to develop his in ring skill set. He is improving in the ring slowly but surely but he is still green, which was evident when he connected his Super Man punch to the Big Shows jaw 2 weeks ago haha.


Thats exactly how I feel. I don't care who takes over I just want SOMEONE to take over thats not cena or orton. And reigns looks like he has the best potential to be the face of the company atm, all he needs to do is work on his mic skills.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Roman Reigns vs. Da Look in a Make Him Look Strong match at WM 31.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cena & Batista weren't the best wrestlers when they both won their titles at WM21, we'll just have to wait and see how Reign's reign goes. I think everyone is overreacting, people talk about wanting new main eventers/stars to be made but whenever it's not who they want they bitch.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Cena & Batista weren't the best wrestlers when they both won their titles at WM21, we'll just have to wait and see how Reign's reign goes. I think everyone is overreacting, people talk about wanting new main eventers/stars to be made but whenever it's not who they want they bitch.


When talented in ring workers who are over with the crowd are overlooked for gym rats with no skills whatsoever who are shitted on by the crowds, then you can see why some complain can't you Chris?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

In attempt to start afresh and not muddle through the last 27 pages let me just say this:

Let's not forget he was in a match with the damn Big Show. Also, you'll notice that the crowd was saying boring when Big Show was on offense and doing rest holds. They did come alive when Reigns did moves... but clearly most of the "WWE Universe" does not give a crap about Big Show. 

From what it seems, most of the night the crowd was just lackluster. Can't blame them, the show is really bad right now.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

x78 said:


> Obviously not all Reigns haters are fat and ugly but these guys actually were, you could see them for the entire show and they were total stereotypes, one of them even had a sign about fake pops on Smackdown. Reigns could have put on a 5* technical classic and these nerds would've still tried to shit on his match, just like a lot of this forum will instantly try to shit on anything he does. And now we have a 200+ post thread with people getting giddy as though it's some sort of turning point in wrestling history :lol Like I said, I'm not even that much of a Reigns fan, it's just legit funny to me.


Just stop. If you're seriously trying to argue that the hate against Reigns is a bias against what he does, not how good he is, then you're hopeless. People hate him because he sucks, there's no biased agenda against him.


----------



## Rocky01542 (Dec 4, 2014)

Serious question: Apart from "He's sexy", "he's a badass", "better than Cena", why are people so into Roman Reigns?

Is it because he's the guy that the company wants to be the face, and people like to take the company side on everything?

If this guy still had all the same mannerisms and moves,but was a jobber would you still like this guy like a lot of the Ziggler and Bryan fans did when they were losing a lot of matches?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

World's Best said:


> Let's not forget *he was in a match with the damn Big Show*. Also, you'll notice that the crowd was saying boring when Big Show was on offense and doing rest holds. They did come alive when Reigns did moves... but clearly most of the "WWE Universe" does not give a crap about Big Show.


Exactly! :clap

I wasn't even excited for the match because of Big Show, and I'm a huge Roman Reigns fan.


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Not as loud as the boring chants Orton vs Big show got at SS 2013


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

looper007 said:


> When talented in ring workers who are over with the crowd are overlooked for gym rats with no skills whatsoever who are shitted on by the crowds, then you can see why some complain can't you Chris?


But back then Cena & Batista weren't hated.
I get it, I'm a huge fan of CM Punk, Cesaro, Bad News Barrett etc but I have never complained about Punk's treatment or Cesaro not getting a push. Sure I'd love them to get a title reign/main event push but to me it's whatever. Everyone should just be happy that Bryan got his few minutes title reign at SummerSlam never mind his monster push at WrestleMania.


----------



## Rocky01542 (Dec 4, 2014)

Two hilarious videos I found on YouTube. Hope nobody takes offense.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

If the crowd turns against Reigns we will probably have one of the worst WMs in a long time. We don't have a real substitute like last year with Batista/Bryan. In fact last year was about giving Bryan the place he deserved, it wasn't personal at all with Batista. This year it seems many people hate Reigns and that's it. It's all against him, but without a real contender. Right now there's no one on that level and not credible enough to beat Lesnar.

If Reigns doesn't succeed there's no real substitute and the only option will be to have Cena still as the main focus. My suggestion is to support Reigns and give the guy a chance. He is still improving.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't think it takes reactions and etc to realize that Reigns is not ready.

I honestly feel like he just needs another year of developing in the main event.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

TheGodsofChristmas said:


> Just stop. If you're seriously trying to argue that the hate against Reigns is a bias against what he does, not how good he is, then you're hopeless. People hate him because he sucks, there's no biased agenda against him.


People hate him because of some dirtsheet report.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

CHIcagoMade said:


> People hate him because of some dirtsheet report.


Exactly. People knowing in advance what the current plans are is hurting in a big way.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm just going to take a guess and say that the majority of those in the IWC unhappy with Reigns do note actually hate the guy, I know I don't, but we hate the push, Reigns is still very green in the ring and inexperienced as an overall performer and needs a lot more work as a singles performer to smooth out the rough edges before I feel he is ready to be an actual main eventer or a top guy; but the fact that WWE is pushing him before he is ready to be pushed and doing as hard as they can to try and force fans to like him is just merely turning people off of him.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

CHIcagoMade said:


> People hate him because of some dirtsheet report.


I know if it wasn't for those reports we wouldn't see it. We'd think getting the Rumble record in his first rumble was just nothing. Or him tying a SS record. Or him getting called a future HOF by Heyman. What about every Shield match after SS ending with him spearing the opponent for the win or the fact he beat CM Punk when the other 2 couldn't, the same Punk who made it seem like the other 2 weren't as good as Reigns. Oh and standing tall for weeks, powering out of finishers and beating Seth clean days before their PPV match.

This is just off the top of my head too :lol. Nah, it's just the dirtsheets telling us he's getting a huge push despite not being close to ready :jordan4


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Cosby's Spiked Xmas Eggnog said:


> I know if it wasn't for those reports we wouldn't see it. We'd think getting the Rumble record in his first rumble was just nothing. Or him tying a SS record. Or him getting called a future HOF by Heyman. What about every Shield match after SS ending with him spearing the opponent for the win or the fact he beat CM Punk when the other 2 couldn't, the same Punk who made it seem like the other 2 weren't as good as Reigns. Oh and standing tall for weeks, powering out of finishers and beating Seth clean days before their PPV match.
> 
> This is just off the top of my head too :lol. Nah, it's just the dirtsheets telling us he's getting a huge push despite not being close to ready :jordan4


We know the Lesnar/Reigns plan since early July. It obviously hurts in some way. We start judging with extreme severity everything Reigns does.

This is why Batista didn't have a problem in the road to WM21. The original plan was to have HHH vs Orton. It was until early 2005 when the plans changed and decided to go with Batista/HHH. Imagine if we knew the plan was to have Batista vs HHH in July 2004. It would have failed miserably. Batista barely had any singles matches and probably never had a single promo. He wasn't ready by any means.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Went to a live event back in the summer and Reigns did literally maybe two moves and everything else was punches and kicks. Thank God the match had weapons and Bray Wyatt to still make it fun.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

We seem to be in an era where the fans will openly reject talent who are forcibly pushed by the company.

The crowd want talent who they've connected with and got behind to get the pushes up the card. Like Daniel Bryan and like Dolph Ziggler and before he was 'injured' they were even behind the Orton face turn and push. Guys like Batista last year, Cena right now, and possibly (probably) Reigns this year are being forced upon the audience, and they don't like it. 

If they push Reigns towards that Rumble win and title match at Mania like I think they will, fans will not accept it. I think that's pretty much the bottom line, if it happens he won't get the reaction they want him to get. He was popular in a popular group however I don't see him maintaining that popularity as a singles wrestler like Ambrose has and he's not in the right position to get that push right now. The reaction to a Reigns/Cena title match at Mania would not be good.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Y'all so damn pressed. The audience booed when Big Show was in control but cheered when Reigns got back in control. But some of y'all so damn biased that you would attribute all boos to Reigns when it was clearly not the case.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I would like to know what Reigns has done to make him deserving of main eventing WM and winning the championship before Rollins and Ambrose. 

1.better matches? Hell no
2.Better promos? funny
3.Bigger draw? no
4.More Charisma? nope.
5..more over? no
6..Has put in more work? definetely not.
7..better look? ok so let's give him the main event slot despite it being all he has.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Y'all so damn pressed. The audience booed when Big Show was in control but cheered when Reigns got back in control. But some of y'all so damn biased that you would attribute all boos to Reigns when it was clearly not the case.


*
Yep, the fans got excited when Reigns was on offense, but surprisingly, none of the detractors mentioned that :aj3.*


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

sometimes i would really like to see the wwe go really crazy instead of having everything based on realism, they could make hard money by taking a thing or two from pop cultures by have roman reigns question himself under the stairs until big show with a beard comes knocking and tells him, 'u are a wizard, roman reigns' and then the wwe will book him as one to keep the illusion alive for the kids, the enemies of him could walk out of the ring in spells and frustration, thus default award him many victories whenever roman magically spears them and moves up towards his goals


----------

